# Animals As Leaders/ Tosin/ Reflux tabs?



## splinter8451

I was wondering if anyone out there on SS had any tabs related to any of Tosin Abasi's work?

If you do put them up!! 

I have a tabit with the first couple minutes of Tempting Time I can contribute, I got it from another forum. I am working on figuring out An Ode to the Evolution of Human Consciousness but my learning by ear abilities are pretty thin. I got the intro and a few other parts but it's gonna take a lot of work haha.


----------



## AySay

You get 100000000 cool points for tabbing out Tosin stuff!!!
But lose 10000 for using tabit...


----------



## splinter8451

I didn't do it haha. I said I got it from another forum. I wish I made that tab it's pretty good.

I use Guitar Pro. I used to use Powertab but I am faster on GP


----------



## S-O

Reflux tabs would be killer. And thanks for this!

edit, tabit fails.


----------



## splinter8451

Geez o petes dudes. Be happy, tabit is free isn't it? haha at least a trial version where you can learn this little part from. 

Ill see what I can do about making it GP. But I really do not feel like rewriting everything those people already figured out


----------



## S-O

I 'found' the full version. It was necessary.


----------



## splinter8451

I was gonna suggest that you maybe search around for it, but decided against it haha. Good for you dude.


----------



## theb1988

sick​


----------



## theb1988

i think i figured out the lead lick thats not in the tab on tabit, but im not very good at using tab it lol, but its sick great job dude


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

tabits soooooo much easier to tab on but it does sound assier than the alternatives.


----------



## insiren

ive tabbed out ALL of CAFO if anyone is interested. email me at [email protected]


----------



## splinter8451

Email sent.


----------



## insiren

i present to you in its entirety.....

the Guitar Pro tabbed CAFO!!

email me at [email protected]


----------



## splinter8451

Hey man how much did you change since the one you sent me?

Mind shooting me the new one in an email? 

You do good work dude keep it up!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

insiren said:


> i present to you in its entirety.....
> 
> the Guitar Pro tabbed CAFO!!
> 
> email me at [email protected]



Email sent... I've wanted to learn this one so badly.


----------



## insiren

splinter8451 said:


> Hey man how much did you change since the one you sent me?
> 
> Mind shooting me the new one in an email?
> 
> You do good work dude keep it up!




im not sure if i even sent you the whole thing, there were a couple times i sent the one i saved when i was half way done with it. so if i sent you only half of it, i have the full one to send you. and what was your email again?


----------



## Uncle Remus

Insiren knows where its at  nice one with that tab man


----------



## splinter8451

insiren said:


> im not sure if i even sent you the whole thing, there were a couple times i sent the one i saved when i was half way done with it. so if i sent you only half of it, i have the full one to send you. and what was your email again?



I am pretty sure you sent the full one. Ill send you an email dude.


----------



## insiren

splinter8451 said:


> Hey man how much did you change since the one you sent me?
> 
> Mind shooting me the new one in an email?
> 
> You do good work dude keep it up!




so i just finished the rest of cafo, and i re-did it so all was easier to play. the intro is still not right but the rest sounds ok.


----------



## insiren

well since ive been getting so many requests, i will be posting tempting time fully tabbed on guitar pro within a couple days.


----------



## Aldarius

Now that sounds like an awesome plan, I'll be waiting for it to be finished


----------



## e_free

insiren said:


> well since ive been getting so many requests, i will be posting tempting time fully tabbed on guitar pro within a couple days.



That sounds awesome  Been wanting to learn that one for a while now


----------



## Eptaceros

insiren said:


> ive tabbed out ALL of CAFO if anyone is interested. email me at [email protected]



email was sent.


----------



## insiren

so i had a problem where my computer couldn't get past my OS. but now i have a new computer and am back to tabbing out some animals as leaders tabs. keep an eye out for tempting time.


----------



## wackaboom23

insiren said:


> so i had a problem where my computer couldn't get past my OS. but now i have a new computer and am back to tabbing out some animals as leaders tabs. keep an eye out for tempting time.


That's awesome! I thought it would take a lot longer before your computer'd be fixed, seems I was wrong. (It's MattV by the way) can't wait! 

(first post, but eh. )


----------



## Aldarius

insiren said:


> so i had a problem where my computer couldn't get past my OS. but now i have a new computer and am back to tabbing out some animals as leaders tabs. keep an eye out for tempting time.



Yay!


----------



## wackaboom23

for anyone interested I found a tab on UG for on impulse, by glassmoon0fo, and it's pretty much spot on!  'cept, no drums.


----------



## splinter8451

Thanks for the upload man tab looks pretty legit.


----------



## darbdavys

splinter8451 said:


> Thanks for the upload man tab looks pretty legit.


and the song is really harder than I thought


----------



## splinter8451

darbdavys said:


> and the song is really harder than I thought



Yeah man I know haha never woulda guessed. Apparently we can just assume all of Tosin's songs are complex somehow.


----------



## dima qb

any post CAFO tab here ?


----------



## KingTriton

Tempting Time neeeeeeeds to get tabbed!


----------



## splinter8451

Well get on it! haha

I uploaded part of it in the first few posts man.


----------



## wackaboom23

dima qb said:


> any post CAFO tab here ?



I believe [email protected] has one, you should ask him, he might not be alright with posting it here.


----------



## ZeroSignal

wackaboom23 said:


> for anyone interested I found a tab on UG for on impulse, by glassmoon0fo, and it's pretty much spot on!  'cept, no drums.



I'm trying to decide... does Tosin play the clean guitar with his fingers or with a pick?


----------



## wackaboom23

ZeroSignal said:


> I'm trying to decide... does Tosin play the clean guitar with his fingers or with a pick?



definitely his fingers. afaik he's a classically trained guitarist so he's adept at fingerstyle as well as picking.

EDIT: So I read his myspace and he said he hybrid picks the main melody. I tried it and it seemed easier.


----------



## lobee

I'm aching for someone to come along and offer Tosin to do a lesson DVD for this album. I would buy it thrice.

(BTW, anybody have more tabs?)


----------



## insiren

So its Been A few months since Ive posted that Ive started tempting time, and it literally took that long to do what i have tabbed out. but since its gonna take me a bit longer to finish, ill start sending out what i have now for it. up to the fast tapping part.

So with no further delay, 

The Tempting Time Guitar PRO


..........Epic!!!!

([email protected]) -Anthony


----------



## dima qb

i`ve got tapping theme and CAFO tab`s.
Thx, Anthony


----------



## wannabguitarist

So who wants to do a "Point to Point" tab?


----------



## DrewsifStalin

*raises hand*

500th post!!!


----------



## insiren

So, i want to get started and tab out all of Animal's Songs.
This will be over a longer period of time of coarse, but it will be done!

next on the list. Song Of Solomon. Then Point to Point. 

Cheers.
-Anthony


----------



## Junnage

I would like any tab possible =D


----------



## MNhahn

Yes please keep us posted on when you guys finish another song up!


----------



## dima qb

as i know point tot point played an 8 string guitar 
guitarpro have 8 str?


----------



## wannabguitarist

dima qb said:


> as i know point tot point played an 8 string guitar
> guitarpro have 8 str?



You can use a second guitar for just the notes played on the eighth string.


----------



## wackaboom23

if you love Point to point AND love ringing out beautiful spacey ambient chords, you'll be happy I've tabbed out the very first part of point to point! 
... just that! 

e|-16~----------------------------------|
B|---------0~---------------------------|
G|-----15~-----15~---------------------|
D|----------16~-------16~--------------|
A|------------------14~------14~-------|
E|--------------------------0~----------|
B|--------------------------------0~----|
E|-----------------------------------0~-|

oh yeah!  ....


----------



## splinter8451

Dang haha it seems it is time for me to purchase an 8 string.


----------



## darbdavys

for one song?


----------



## wannabguitarist

darbdavys said:


> for one song?



It's the most amazing song ever written though


----------



## splinter8451

I agree with this guy ^

That song is the song that introduced me to 8 strings and pretty much has been the only reason I have wanted an 8 string, to write music like that, not like Meshuggah


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Does anybody know where I can swing a Tempting Time or CAFO tab??  Or if any of you kind souls out there have one you'd be willing to share.


----------



## insiren

Balrogmoshpit said:


> Does anybody know where I can swing a Tempting Time or CAFO tab??  Or if any of you kind souls out there have one you'd be willing to share.



just send me an email and i will gladly send you them. 

-Anthony ([email protected])


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Sweet! Thanks man


----------



## Aldarius

Email sent ^^


----------



## splinter8451

Dude anyone have any more of Point to Point???? haha


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Hey Insiren E-mail sent!!


----------



## darbdavys

well, how's the Tempting Time tab going?


----------



## oompa

id love the tab to Tempting Time. like, love. like i'd stare into its eyes and feel all euphoric and you know, you want to touch it, just like.. on the arm, but when you do you just urge to kiss it and then you start to get consumed with primal lust and you just throw your clothes of and passiona.. where was i.

right, Tempting Time. i'd appreciate the tab


----------



## splinter8451

I want some more of Point to Point! haha


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Ah a full point to point tab would be bodacious!


----------



## splinter8451

Maybe someone should ask pay for a lesson from Tosin and get him to teach it! haha

I live close but I do not have 75 bucks right now or anytime soon :/ and no 8 string guitar haha


----------



## insiren

alright, ill tab out point to point. shouldn't be to.. to hard haha.
let you all know when im done.

-Anthony


----------



## JonnHatch

i have the first 7 bars of point to point including the arpeggio and the chords right after, for guitar pro if anyone wants it just email me. havent had time to finish 

my email is [email protected]


----------



## splinter8451

Email sent dude.


----------



## JonnHatch

you guys gots email!!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

911Tabs.Com - External Link
Intro tabs for Inamorata


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

Arteriorrhexis said:


> 911Tabs.Com - External Link
> Intro tabs for Inamorata



 I love you, no homo.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

RawrItsRaptor said:


> I love you, no homo.



Yeah, man. I was excited to find it


----------



## splinter8451

Dang there are a few tabs on UG now, that is surprising.


----------



## wannabguitarist

JonnHatch said:


> you guys gots email!!



I didn't get one


----------



## JonnHatch

ok i replied to the rest of the emails! Sorry, i was off work yesterday, and didnt have me laptop Im gonna go ahead and finish Point to Point this Sunday. So all you guys that emailed me, i'll send the finished version to you. I WILL say this, i suck at Guitar Pro and i suck at making it sound phenomenal like all the other guys on here, i cant do all the drums and stuff to make it sound like the actual song haha. But I damn sure try to get the tab as correct as possible. Basically the way i tabbed it is a 6 string track with an added 4 string bass track, the top 2 strings on the bass are the 7th and 8th string on the guitar. Woot!


----------



## splinter8451

Woo go JonnHatch you are kickin ass at Point to Point!


----------



## wannabguitarist

JonnHatch said:


> ok i replied to the rest of the emails! Sorry, i was off work yesterday, and didnt have me laptop Im gonna go ahead and finish Point to Point this Sunday. So all you guys that emailed me, i'll send the finished version to you. I WILL say this, i suck at Guitar Pro and i suck at making it sound phenomenal like all the other guys on here, i cant do all the drums and stuff to make it sound like the actual song haha. But I damn sure try to get the tab as correct as possible. Basically the way i tabbed it is a 6 string track with an added 4 string bass track, the top 2 strings on the bass are the 7th and 8th string on the guitar. Woot!



Thanks dude, and don't worry about the drum shit. I just want the geetars (the only important instrument out there ).


----------



## JonnHatch

wannabguitarist said:


> Thanks dude, and don't worry about the drum shit. I just want the geetars (the only important instrument out there ).


----------



## theb1988

dude john your deff right on as of now, sick job buddie, and thanks again for the tabs it really helped


----------



## JonnHatch

theb1988 said:


> dude john your deff right on as of now, sick job buddie, and thanks again for the tabs it really helped


 

Heck yeah! Thanks man I hope i can nail the rest of the song that well!


----------



## JoshuaLogan

So, why hasn't anyone uploaded that CAFO tab anywhere? would be a lot easier than all of the emails.

Also, does anyone have a list of which tracks are 7 string songs and which are 8 string songs? I know Point to Point is 8 string.... any others?


----------



## splinter8451

The dude who made the CAFO tab is not ready for it to be uploaded anywhere and we are all being courteous to his request by keeping it email only. 

And I am not sure which songs have 8 string dude. All I know is Point to Point.


----------



## insiren

JoshuaLogan said:


> So, why hasn't anyone uploaded that CAFO tab anywhere? would be a lot easier than all of the emails.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a list of which tracks are 7 string songs and which are 8 string songs? I know Point to Point is 8 string.... any others?



its only cause its not fully correct, im mostly waiting to see him play this live so i can get the fingerings correct. its was tabbed out only by what i heard. so i tried to make it as correct as possible. another reason being, i would hate to see someone post it somewhere claiming credit. as this took me a WHILE to figure out haha. 

to you and everyone else who got the tab, thank you for not posting the tabs anywhere. i greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

insiren said:


> its only cause its not fully correct, im mostly waiting to see him play this live so i can get the fingerings correct. its was tabbed out only by what i heard. so i tried to make it as correct as possible. another reason being, i would hate to see someone post it somewhere claiming credit. as this took me a WHILE to figure out haha.
> 
> to you and everyone else who got the tab, thank you for not posting the tabs anywhere. i greatly appreciate it!



I've seen CAFO tabs posted, but not yours.
And I honestly don't see a problem with yours.

Also, playing Point to Point destroys the back of my hand for some reason.


----------



## KingTriton

Can you send me your tab of point to point? would really appreciate it, thx

[email protected]


----------



## splinter8451

Any updates d00ds?


----------



## Krissægrim

Someone must tab atleast 1:35 to 2:22 of "Thoroughly at Home." This is the most epic 47 seconds of music ever.

Im going to see Animals as Leaders today with Between the Buried and Me. This shows gonna be bomb.


----------



## Vigil87420

Krissægrim;1733948 said:


> Someone must tab atleast 1:35 to 2:22 of "Thoroughly at Home." This is the most epic 47 seconds of music ever.
> 
> Im going to see Animals as Leaders today with Between the Buried and Me. This shows gonna be bomb.



Yeah I was at the one in Iowa City last night. They killed it. The in house PA was kind of messed up for some reason or another. I was talking to chebon and tosin for a bit after the show and they said the btbam sound guy was the one who EQ'd the room, which is kind of funny because btbam's sound sounded perfect but there were technical issues during animals as leaders and veil of maya's set. obviously not done on purpose but i thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## splinter8451

Dang this thread was so hot for a while and now it has died out. Tosin's stuff must have gotten too hard for everyone


----------



## FMG

Could anyone upload their Point to Point tab? Or email it to me? My email is [email protected]
It would be much appreciated


----------



## PurpleLoofah

^This

Or if nobody wants to upload it it would be awesome if you could email it to me!
([email protected])


----------



## Jarabowa

I would greatly appreciate the tab for Point to Point if anyone would like to shoot me an email ([email protected]). I just got my 8-string Agile and I'd love to ruin my fingers on this song.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys, im new to this forum, but i saw some of my tabs for on impulse were posted a ways back, so i guess my rep proceeds me  Anyway, i dont know if anyone has found it yet, but i also did most of song of solomon, sans the solo (been a bit busy lately). 

Song Of Solomon Intro Guitar Pro Tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

it's guitar pro. hit me up and tell me what you think. cheers!


----------



## splinter8451

Nice to see you here dude! Ill make that one into an 8 bit once it is all done.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

kew man, i dont know when i'll get around to that solo. it's BEAST. but on a better note im almost done with "the price of everything, value of nothing". it's considerably easier =).


----------



## splinter8451

Dang dude haha I am definitely stoked for that tab


----------



## KingTriton

Did anyone get a hold of the point to point tab? If so pleease upload it or send it to [email protected]

btw; that song of solomon tab was siick, looking forward to the price of everything.. tab


----------



## splinter8451

Check your email dude. Hope John does not mind me sharing his tab... He has not been to this thread in a while and people have been asking so I must deliver. haha


----------



## PurpleLoofah

Hey glassmoon I saw your tabs on Ultimate-Guitar haha, nice job!

You think you could forward the point to point tab to me too splinter? ([email protected])


----------



## splinter8451

You've got mail


----------



## glassmoon0fo

k guys, the tab for "The Price of Everything..." is done, but it wont be posted till monday cuz the utlimate guitar guys take the weekend off. if you wanna check it out, send me your email and ill send it your way when i have the time. it's a fun tune!


----------



## splinter8451

Dude. My email is [email protected]

Send that thing


----------



## glassmoon0fo

splinter8451 said:


> Dude. My email is [email protected]
> 
> Send that thing


 
sent 

and hey man could you also send me the point to point tab? no has 8 string but ill make it work =)


----------



## Jarabowa

Hey splinter, do you think you could forward point to point to me? I'd be forever grateful. This is easily my favorite song on the album.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

tab for "price of everything, value of nothing" is up on guiter pro! and and me and insiren are looking at teaming up to tackle some more AAL tabs. this should be some good work!

and one more thing: Tempting Time coming down the pike. i figured out EXACTLY what Tosin's doing during the tapping part after the first solo, and it actually isnt hard at all. only GENIUS. I love that man (no homo). stay tuned.


----------



## splinter8451

Jarabowa said:


> Hey splinter, do you think you could forward point to point to me? I'd be forever grateful. This is easily my favorite song on the album.



Give me your email dude. It is only the first few measures of the song but hopefully it will help you figure out the rest. 

And @glassmoon- good to hear dude can't wait for Tempting Time!


----------



## Jarabowa

My email is [email protected]. Thank you so much for getting that man.


----------



## splinter8451

Email sent.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

just finished my own version of "point to point". i arranged it for 7 string  im submitting to ultimate guitar, should be up tomorrow. BTW thanks to JohnHatch for the first 7 measures, it inspired me to spend another afternoon at my guitar.....and computer


----------



## splinter8451

Damnnnn. You are definitely the man! 

I am gonna go check UG!

EDIT: It is not up yet. Stupid UG haha. I'll be waiting. Or could you email it to me glassmoon?


----------



## FMG

glassmoon0fo said:


> just finished my own version of "point to point". i arranged it for 7 string  im submitting to ultimate guitar, should be up tomorrow. BTW thanks to JohnHatch for the first 7 measures, it inspired me to spend another afternoon at my guitar.....and computer



God I can't wait to FINALLY get a tab for this, it still isn't on ultimate guitar.
any chance you would upload it here? As you may see.... about a million people have been asking for ages and got no where!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

no problem, but it keeps saying that the tabs are an invalid file. im teh suck at technology, how do i post my tabs?


----------



## splinter8451

You have to put it in a zip file first dude. Or just upload it to mediafire.com and post the download link.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Animals as leaders - Point to Point (chris's version).gp5

ask and ye shall receive


----------



## KingTriton

this is epic win... thx so much! behaving badly next?


----------



## PurpleLoofah

I think I love you Glassmoon


----------



## glassmoon0fo

KingTriton said:


> this is epic win... thx so much! behaving badly next?


 
maybe, but im finishing up a complete version of tempting time. ive poured over the youtube vids of tosin playing it, so i think it's pretty damn close. and its almost finished, gimme a week to cap it off. after that, me and insiren are gonna try and knock out the entire album, hell between the two of us we're half done already =)

POINT TO POINT TAB IS UP!

Point To Point Guitar Pro Tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

it's 100% complete thanks to insiren's expertise with GP. he added drums, bass, and extras. now start practicing


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Sweet! Freaking love it man


----------



## Opeth666

IF anyone can send me the tabs for Tempting Time Cafo and Point to point ill find some way of buying them a beer!!!! lol [email protected]

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## insiren

So Glassmoon0fo and i have teamed up to bring you the best Animals As Leaders Tabs any amateur could ever post haha. And Together we have tackled and fully completed 4 of Tosins Songs...

ALL OF WHICH 100% Complete. 

we have decided to give you all of these tabs on Christmas, along with a few more completed tabs. i hope you guys can wait till then hahahahahah.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

and there's a vid of me playing the arrangement of point to point. it's rough, but hey, im human. tosin isnt 

and for kicks, i have a youtube vid that is an "outtake" of this take. my cat screws up the shot


----------



## splinter8451

Damn man I say good job the sound is there and the parts are there now you just need to get it up to speed


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

glassmoon0fo said:


> and for kicks, i have a youtube vid that is an "outtake" of this take. my cat screws up the shot



I just watched... That shit was hilarious.

And good job on the cover!


----------



## ZeroSignal

glassmoon0fo said:


> and there's a vid of me playing the arrangement of point to point. it's rough, but hey, im human. tosin isnt
> 
> and for kicks, i have a youtube vid that is an "outtake" of this take. my cat screws up the shot



Looks good, dude! 

What transcription did you use and what tuning is that guitar in?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

i wrote the tab myself (with help from Insiren), it's on ultimate-guitar.com. and it's a 7 string in standard tuning.


----------



## insiren

So we finished yet another AAL song. and by the time Christmas comes, i think glassmoon0fo and I should have most of the album knocked out.  -Anthony


----------



## Darkmek

I love you guys, I really love you XD 
I'm in trouble with the tapping part of Tempting Time but it's ok to suffer!!! XD


----------



## Haydenlad

Can someone email me whatever there is from tempting time please?
[email protected]
such an awesome tune!
cheers
Haydenlad


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Darkmek said:


> I love you guys, I really love you XD
> I'm in trouble with the tapping part of Tempting Time but it's ok to suffer!!! XD


 
i have a revised version of tempting time at home (im at work now), and the tapping part is FAR easier than you think, it just requires three finger tapping on the picking hand. if you have any experience with that, the lick is pretty simple. ill send it out when i get home.


----------



## splinter8451

Chris can you email me your revised Tempting Time too? The current tapping part I have is insane hopefully yours will be a little easier to get my head around  ha


----------



## Darkmek

glassmoon0fo said:


> i have a revised version of tempting time at home (im at work now), and the tapping part is FAR easier than you think, it just requires three finger tapping on the picking hand. if you have any experience with that, the lick is pretty simple. ill send it out when i get home.



thanks ^^ mmm three finger tapping on the picking hand? I can try ;-) [if you want to e-mail me this new version my adress is [email protected]]


----------



## vontetzianos

I'm a little confused now. I can only count two fingers on the picking hand that tap in the tapping section and not three. For example, fret 16 and 18 on the D and G strings respectively only require two fingers to tap.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

vontetzianos said:


> I'm a little confused now. I can only count two fingers on the picking hand that tap in the tapping section and not three. For example, fret 16 and 18 on the D and G strings respectively only require two fingers to tap.


 
he uses his pointer to tap 16, A string (promise), middle to tap 16, D string, and ring finger to tap 18, G string. the left hand stays on 11 of the G string, 9 of the D string, and 10 of the A string the whole time. ill be posting tempting time and all the rest of me and Insiren's tabs soon, but that should get you going on the tapping part.

and darkmek and splinter, check your email =)


----------



## glassmoon0fo

here's a vid explaining the tempting time tapping part



hope that helps some of you guys out. a taste of what the tabs are going to be like =) btw, Insiren and i have all but 4 songs from the album done. we're kicking tab ass


----------



## RiffRaff

Nice one dude! 


Thanks very much for taking the time out for doing these tabs but especially the videos. 

It was very clearly done and easy to follow. Thanks man.


----------



## Haydenlad

got the tabs, cheers guys! will have a look at them tonight, and then probably weep for a short while... 
Haydenlad


----------



## penguin_316

Someone mail me the tempting time tab plz....
[email protected]

ty much


----------



## oompa

i'd really, really appriceate it if i could have a version of the "tempting time" tab.

[email protected]

thanks alot!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys, just so everybody gets the message, the tabs will all be posted together, me and Insiren are making sure that theyre 100% done before putting them out. plus, TT and cafo still need doctoring. but we're working on it, promise.


----------



## oompa

sweet bro, no stress, keep up the good work!

looking forward to them!


----------



## splinter8451

Can't wait til Christmas! Haha for some other reasons but also for these AAL tabs.


----------



## Colton165

Arteriorrhexis said:


> 911Tabs.Com - External Link
> Intro tabs for Inamorata


that was me! (the tabber of inamorata intro)

ive actually figured a tinnnnny bit more out, but havent had the time to do ANY tabbing


----------



## glassmoon0fo

im about a third of the way done with inamorata, if you wanna wait a bit ill save you the trouble =)


----------



## Colton165

lol thats great dude!

this is seriously going to be one of the best Christmases ever!

Pod X-3, AAL tabs....

pure bliss

EDIT: will the christmas present tab thing contain the whole album?

i wanna play modern meat and tessitura even though they are short.

I really would kill for a Soraya tab.

And I think I really would love you (no homo) if the whole album got tabbed!

BTW, i rated and commented your UG stuff. Cant you believe the insolence of a guy who commented to call Tosin a N*gger? What nerve and ignorance!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

no doubt man, i dont know what was up with that guy. proly just trolling for attention. 

actually, i probably wont be done with tessitura, but modern meat is a definate possiblilty, its a gorgeous tune. thanks for rating man! make sure to show Insiren some love too (he did the cafo tab). that guy is sick with some guitar pro =)


----------



## Colton165

yeah i sent him some love over e-mail lol.

hes sick with every instrument. he destroys the drums, im terribad at tabbing percussion


----------



## insiren

i might be able to tab out tessitura, its not 100% though. ill give a stab at it. 
haven't been tabbing out much the past week, but ill get to it this week and finish tabbing the whole album, who knows you guys might receive Christmas early.

by the way, thanks to all who left some love. i would of probably stopped tabbing for the the masses after cafo if it wasn't for your kind words haha.

and again, thanks a million glassmoon for making this collaboration possible. Im down for another album after this. I am thinking, The Great Misdirect?

-Anthony


----------



## Colton165

insiren said:


> i might be able to tab out tessitura, its not 100% though. ill give a stab at it.
> haven't been tabbing out much the past week, but ill get to it this week and finish tabbing the whole album, who knows you guys might receive Christmas early.
> 
> by the way, thanks to all who left some love. i would of probably stopped tabbing for the the masses after cafo if it wasn't for your kind words haha.
> 
> and again, thanks a million glassmoon for making this collaboration possible. Im down for another album after this. I am thinking, The Great Misdirect?
> 
> -Anthony


or possibly... Monument by Scale the Summit... or Erotic Cakes by Guthrie Govan, or Traced In Air?

lol TGM sounds epic as well.

I already have a full guitar tab of Scale the Summits "Carving Desert Caynons", but im not sure if im comfortable posting, cause Chris is a member here, and his tab book is for sale in his merch store for that album.

I may send it to you 2 however as repayment for this...

EDIT: insiren, how in the hell do you have 0 thanks?!


----------



## splinter8451

The Great Misdirect would be crazy...

But you COULD take a stab at Chimp Spanner's new release At The Dream's Edge, or even his old album Imperium Vorago  

Insiren sorry I never sent any rep your way I will fix that now


----------



## insiren

hey colton165, thanks for the love. i just realized i haven't become a real member yet haha, i just updated my profile and am going to start responding to everyones, posts. ive been pretty busy lately. 


and Splinter- Maybe i could start some chimp. i LOVE his work. i would also love to hear the whole album in midi as well HAHA. 

thanks again!


----------



## splinter8451

Haha well if you get to work on the GP files Ill be able to make the 8bit versions. 

Once I have all the AAL tabs I will definitely be putting up the 8bit versions


----------



## Colton165

sweet.

anyone check out that Buttersnips TabIt tab, that InCasinoOut did? Its awesome, but when I imported the MIDI to guitar pro, it screws all the positions up and the bends/slides/etc.

im currently working on correcting all of the positions and fixing some timing and tapping on some sections ill post when i get finished.

InSiren, if you collab on Erotic Cakes by Govan, anything Ron Jarzombek has ever made, Monument by Scale the Summit, any Shawn Lane/Hellborg collabs, or Serious Young Insects by On the Virg... i may marry you.

BTBAM is still accepted here lol 

EDIT: to anyone who hasnt, check out on the virg, their album is free and it is AMAZING!

Also, i think we need to work on a tab for Casey Sabols new song in his project Hology, called "Illuminate".

I dont tab nearly as quick as you guys do, but id be glad to help. (no drums for me though, i am terrible)

DOUBLEEDIT: does Chimp Spanner and Keith Marrow have their stuff for free or not? Like soundclick? Because i havent heard. Im at school now, but ill check out later.

Also, anyone know Eggeh? Hes pretty cool too.


----------



## Darkmek

glassmoon0fo said:


> here's a vid explaining the tempting time tapping part
> hope that helps some of you guys out. a taste of what the tabs are going to be like =) btw, Insiren and i have all but 4 songs from the album done. we're kicking tab ass



Oh yhea man!!!



glassmoon0fo said:


> and darkmek and splinter, check your email =)



mmm, no mail recived :-( but the video it's enought ;-)

mmm i'm asking myself "maybe there is some trick also to make esier the tapping and sweep part of cafo???" XD 

[sorry for my bad english XD]


----------



## splinter8451

Chimp Spanner has a few songs up for free on Soundclick. 

His 2 albums are for sale and if you end up liking his stuff you should definitely order them both because they are awesome.


----------



## lobee

Colton165 said:


> DOUBLEEDIT: does Chimp Spanner and Keith Marrow have their stuff for free or not? Like soundclick? Because i havent heard. Im at school now, but ill check out later.


Spanner:
Welcome to Chimpspanner's home page!
SoundClick artist: Chimp Spanner - Progressive rock, metal and fusion from your friendly neighbourhood simian.

Merrow:
YouTube - diobolic5150's Channel
Keith Merrow Music. "Lonestar Transcend" and "The Arrival" (new) (diobolic5150) (you can download both of his EPs for free and donate to Keith for all the free awesomeness)


----------



## Colton165

ill get the free stuff for now, im 17 with no job... and the next thing on my list is the AAL album shirt combo (i still havent bought the album, i pirated it; but i intend to buy it, trust me), and a periphery hoodie.

ill order the albums after those things are out of the way haha


----------



## djpharoah

*Ladies - this forum has a strict no piracy of software rule. If you're found dealing/trading/uploading to members on here it's a swift and lengthy ban. Make sure you are aware of this.*


----------



## splinter8451

I guess we will just have to take matters outside of the forum then my good sir. 

All jokes aside, I understand, and I apologize for hinting at any illegal activity.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

for real. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Colton165

If I have any leftover money after I buy a BTBAM/StS/Cynic/Devy tour ticket, AAL album+shirt; I'll def get a Chimp Spanner CD.

His stuff is really cool from what I've heard, he's another artist that makes me want to kill for an 8 string.

Which album is rec'd first? Are they equally good, or the new one better or what?


----------



## TreWatson

my only hope is that someday my material is as gushed over as everyone else's here. lol

I've been searching for a behaving badly tab, but to no avail.


----------



## insiren

Give it three more days sir and you will have your tab, along with the whole AAL album (Minus Thoroughly at home, been giving us some problems.)

I hope you all are ready 

-Anthony


----------



## splinter8451

Colton165 said:


> If I have any leftover money after I buy a BTBAM/StS/Cynic/Devy tour ticket, AAL album+shirt; I'll def get a Chimp Spanner CD.
> 
> His stuff is really cool from what I've heard, he's another artist that makes me want to kill for an 8 string.
> 
> Which album is rec'd first? Are they equally good, or the new one better or what?



The first album is Imperium Vorago and it is pretty awesome. Definitely all great songs that take you on an adventure.

I am still waiting for the new one At the Dream's Edge   Hopefully one of my family members just intercepted it and wrapped it up for a Christmas present haha. But I can assure you from the songs I have heard from it, it is going to be equally as epic as the first CD MOST LIKELY MORE epic.


----------



## minusthemonkey

insiren said:


> Give it three more days sir and you will have your tab, along with the whole AAL album (Minus Thoroughly at home, been giving us some problems.)
> 
> I hope you all are ready
> 
> -Anthony



Two now. 

Man, this is just like when I was a kid, vibrating away, waiting for Santa to come and bring me my presents. Except my parents aren't yelling at me to go to bed and shut the hell up already.


----------



## KingTriton

Is there a possibility that you will tab "Wave of Babies" also? That one is pretty sick..


----------



## splinter8451

Wave of Babies is intense I actually just listened to it a few minutes ago haha. 

And SHIT I cannot wait for the rest of these tabs! I have been going through my Scale the Summit tab book everyday learning stuff practicing my economy picking. But that book will be pushed aside once these tabs are all on my computer


----------



## glassmoon0fo

man ive been looking for wave of babies for MONTHS! how can i listen to it?!?!


----------



## splinter8451

Check your email.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^this guy here. the man.


----------



## Winspear

Wave of Babies? Somebody hook me up with this track please!  And I am eagerly awaiting the album tabs!


----------



## splinter8451

Give me your email dude. I can hook a brotha up.


----------



## insiren

splinter8451 said:


> Give me your email dude. I can hook a brotha up.



any chance i can get that track off ya? 

[email protected]


----------



## splinter8451

You've got mail.


----------



## insiren

splinter8451 said:


> You've got mail.



you sir, are awesome


----------



## S-O

I can has tabz?

[email protected]

any reflux tabs yet?


----------



## Winspear

[email protected] requesting Wave of Babies


----------



## KingTriton

merry christmas!! i believe everyone here is waiting for a present


----------



## glassmoon0fo

santa doesnt come till at least midnight, eastern time lol.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

splinter8451 said:


> Give me your email dude. I can hook a brotha up.




Could I swing that as well??

[email protected]


----------



## splinter8451

A Wave of Babies is inbound to you dudez0rz.


----------



## Winspear

splinter8451 said:


> A Wave of Babies is inbound to you dudez0rz.



Oh man thank you!


----------



## splinter8451

EtherealEntity said:


> Oh man thank you!



Merry Christmas.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

so here's the plan guys, Insiren is going to package up everything that he has and post it as a zip file sometime today or tonight. a few things arent 100%, but hey i think youll still be pretty happy with what we got done

everything that I have will be posted on ultimate guitar. com probably around monday or so, in case for some reason you cant retrieve the file from this site. 

hope you enjoy them, and merry christmas to SS.org!


----------



## splinter8451

WOop good news man. I can't wait!

Merry Christmas to you as well sir. You are a djentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

splinter8451 said:


> A Wave of Babies is inbound to you dudez0rz.




Dude thanks!!


----------



## insiren

With no further delay.. Glassmoon0fo and I bring to you, 

The Animals As Leaders Tab Collection.


Animals_As_Leaders_Tabs.rar


Thoroughly at home will be a little later down the line along with any other of the songs that are incomplete. ENJOY!!


----------



## FMG

Honestly.... i think I love you!!! Thanks so much for this guys!!!! 

Oh and if anyone is interested... check out my covers in my sig!


----------



## Winspear

Thanks so much


----------



## theb1988

wow guys thats sick shit, all i know is that you guys need to team up and take down the periphery album next


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

AH you guys are bodacious! Thanks for the tabs and merry christmas!


----------



## Jarabowa

Frickin awesome! Thank you guys so much, you just made my Christmas


----------



## insiren

no problem at all, it was fun collaborating! 

however, im expecting some of you to learn these and post em up on youtube.

make tosin proud 

MERRY XMAS
-Anthony


----------



## PurpleLoofah

Awesome tabbing guys! I don't know if I can thank you enough 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## oompa

insiren said:


> With no further delay.. Glassmoon0fo and I bring to you,
> 
> The Animals As Leaders Tab Collection.
> 
> 
> Animals_As_Leaders_Tabs.rar
> 
> 
> Thoroughly at home will be a little later down the line along with any other of the songs that are incomplete. ENJOY!!



words can not express my guitarminded gratitude! 

thanks a million, these will keep me busy for a while, and thats just what i needed! lovely


----------



## splinter8451

So what... you guys couldn't fucking do THOROUGHLY AT HOME??!?? 

  

Jk guys, glassmoon told me the deal with that song and I understand completely; I cannot believe how much work you put into this  

  

I am so impressed with these tabs. You guys really mind melded or something and put out some awesome shit I cannot thank you enough!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

so somebody told me the TT tab was set at 60 bpm. definately supposed to be 120 lol. i think i was practicing and it autosaved or something

anywho, ill continue to make improvements to the tabs, and when i update ill be sure to let people know.


----------



## Colton165

you guys are godsends. these are professional, you can't be thanked enough!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

insiren said:


> no problem at all, it was fun collaborating!
> 
> however, im expecting some of you to learn these and post em up on youtube.
> 
> make tosin proud
> 
> MERRY XMAS
> -Anthony



Sure will


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

insiren said:


> Animals_As_Leaders_Tabs.rar
> 
> :


 NOOOOO I can't open rar files


----------



## insiren

Arteriorrhexis said:


> NOOOOO I can't open rar files



not to worry, they are all posted at ultimate guitar as well


----------



## Winspear

You could also download winrar to open them.
I've had mine for years, even though it seems to say I need to pay for it when I open it because my 40 day trial is up, just press extract and all is good


----------



## hacefrio16

youre dumb


----------



## Prydogga

Good contribution to the thread, you only post is two words that don't seem aimed at anyone.


----------



## Darkmek

BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!! Thankyou ^^


----------



## Winspear

Seeing this stuff written down has made me deem Tosin even more crazy than I already had  
Eagerly awaiting Thoroughly at Home, which just happens to be my favourite song on the album


----------



## splinter8451

Actually seeing the tabs for a lot of the solos made me wonder why it sounds so awesome when he is just playing the same scales I always do  

However most of it I was like... MIND BLOWN. Modern Meat is so fun to play. That is one I definitely cannot comprehend the musicality behind.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

i know right? when i was tabbing the stuff, i was amazed at how many fourths he used, because at that speed they arent really that common. i wouldnt put it past him having improved most of the solos, then going back and learning a "replayable" version of them because some parts of that album are just wacked to shit lol. id tab one part like, this is genius, then the next measure, , then ! and then back to 

phew, just took a huge smilie dump.

oh, and modern meat isnt as out there as you may think. i did my college jazz band for 5 years, and pretty much all of the chords therein were just jazz extensions, and the single line stuff is straight out of the bucky pizzarelli lick book. but he phrases them in free time which adds a nice fluid element to the music (there was no option for free time in GP5 so i had to make up time sigs). anywho, GET BACK TO PRACTICING. 

some of you will be stoked to know, i just started tabbing WAVE OF BABIES  i dont know how that track didnt make it onto the album, but it is SAVAGE. ive got about 2 min. of it done already, minus the solo. thoroughly at home is just gonna have to wait lol.


----------



## Winspear

Don't suppose anyone wants to tab Wave of Babies? It's quickly become one of my favourites  I wonder why it didn't make it to the album.


----------



## PeteyG

I think it's just because it was recorded a while after the rest of the album was recorded. Remember that there was about a year between completion of the album and release.


----------



## Winspear

Ah, cool  I didn't know much about this and assumed it was an early demo track that was made BEFORE the album.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

glassmoon0fo said:


> some of you will be stoked to know, i just started tabbing WAVE OF BABIES  i dont know how that track didnt make it onto the album, but it is SAVAGE. ive got about 2 min. of it done already, minus the solo. thoroughly at home is just gonna have to wait lol.


 
guess you missed that part lol


----------



## splinter8451

I figured Wave Of Babies was not on the album because it is so different then the other tracks on the album. The heavy parts are more in the front of the mix then in the actual CD's mixes. 

It is like... Thoroughly At Home pt. 2 that didn't make the cut 

And yeah Glassmoon the more I go through Modern Meat the easier it is to comprehend what he was doing. I need to do me some jazz studying so I can write stuff like that, classical guitar is not gonna get me there


----------



## Winspear

glassmoon0fo said:


> guess you missed that part lol


----------



## ScottyB724

Will some kind soul please send some wave of babies my way? 

[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## splinter8451

That depends... are you going to make this first and only post only to receive this song from me or are you going to contribute to the forum even after I send you this?

Does not matter to me dude it is on the way haha you're welcome.


----------



## ScottyB724

Well I just stumbled upon this forum recently from a link on UG, and my first seven string will be arriving at my doorstep tomorrow, so I will definitely be sticking around and posting here and there. And I absolutely love AAL so I must have this track! haha


edit: thanks!


----------



## splinter8451

No prob man, welcome to the forum! I think you will find it is a little nicer here then UG.


----------



## Colton165

MUCH nice and in general, better than UG.

Although... my POD question has not been answered here, nor on Line6, nor UG. lol


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Colton165 said:


> MUCH nice and in general, better than UG.
> 
> Although... my POD question has not been answered here, nor on Line6, nor UG. lol




What was your question?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

im about half finished with wave of babies already, but the second half has most of crazy shit in it so itll be a minute. 

also, id like to take this oportunity to recognize Insiren's insane drum tracking skills on GP5. the drums to inamorata are complete, and i'd almost rather listen to the GP5 file than the real thing thanks to that guys tallentill update on UG.com in a few, you guys should check it out.


----------



## Winspear

glassmoon0fo said:


> im about half finished with wave of babies already, but the second half has most of crazy shit in it so itll be a minute.
> 
> also, id like to take this oportunity to recognize Insiren's insane drum tracking skills on GP5. the drums to inamorata are complete, and i'd almost rather listen to the GP5 file than the real thing thanks to that guys tallentill update on UG.com in a few, you guys should check it out.



Awesome, can't wait to hear. 

I notice many of these songs mainly on the clean guitar have parts that would need to be fingerpicked/hybrid picked, I'm presuming. Couldn't find many clear clips of him playing though. Guess it's time to get my fingerpicking up to scratch


----------



## splinter8451

Dude glassmoon do you know a few of the fingerings changed from your unfinished to your finished version of Tempting Time? Particularly the 6 finger tapping bit. 

The way you had before and the way you demonstrate in your video is definitely the correct way but all the fingerings are changed in the final version. 

Here is what I mean, this is the old way, the way Tosin plays it in the videos: 







And now here is the way it is in the final tab...






The first way is so much easier and I think you meant for it to stay that way so I do not understand  I am sticking with the earlier tab for Tempting Time you sent me a while back. The fingerings are much more accurate to the live videos. The final version does not have the multi-hand tapping in the intro either, which I thought was weird because in the live videos Tosin is clearly playing both of the parts, the chug pull offs on the B and the chords on the higher strings by tapping. 

Sorry to question your changes if you indeed meant them but I am having trouble understanding them


----------



## insiren

splinter8451 said:


> Dude glassmoon do you know a few of the fingerings changed from your unfinished to your finished version of Tempting Time? Particularly the 6 finger tapping bit.
> 
> The way you had before and the way you demonstrate in your video is definitely the correct way but all the fingerings are changed in the final version.
> 
> Here is what I mean, this is the old way, the way Tosin plays it in the videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now here is the way it is in the final tab...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first way is so much easier and I think you meant for it to stay that way so I do not understand  I am sticking with the earlier tab for Tempting Time you sent me a while back. The fingerings are much more accurate to the live videos. The final version does not have the multi-hand tapping in the intro either, which I thought was weird because in the live videos Tosin is clearly playing both of the parts, the chug pull offs on the B and the chords on the higher strings by tapping.
> 
> Sorry to question your changes if you indeed meant them but I am having trouble understanding them




that was my bad, i must have posted the wrong file when i put together the rar. the correct file should be on UG though, im gonna post an update of all the AAl tabs soon on here that will all be corrected.


----------



## splinter8451

insiren said:


> that was my bad, i must have posted the wrong file when i put together the rar. the correct file should be on UG though, im gonna post an update of all the AAl tabs soon on here that will all be corrected.



Alright  I have been looking at it for the last couple days like... wtf is up with this? So I finally decided to say something and there we go I was correct 

Thanks dude. Let us know when the updated ones are up. Ill grab them off UG.


----------



## insiren

will do sir. sorry for the confusion. 

p.s Ive started drums on Waves of babies, and it is coming out beautifully. man this song is just TOO FAT!


----------



## splinter8451

haha you guys think Thoroughly At Home will ever be complete? Or is it a lost cause?


----------



## insiren

eventually as soon as we get the correct tuning from Tosin.
glassmoon actually has an arrangement for it, but the fingerings are not as tosin plays it live so were waiting for his response to finish it.


----------



## splinter8451

I told Chris that maybe you guys should email Bulb for a quicker response. I dunno if he passed that along to you or not. Bulb will most likely respond to your question sooner.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

got it, i completely forgot about the bulb contact thing but im on it. 

and let me just say, thank GOD for SS.org. ive wasted the day discussing djent on UG.com. it's like beating your head against a brick wall with some of those guys 0_o. opinions are one thing, lack of civility is a different horse. i love you guys <3


----------



## splinter8451

Haha that forum is baaaaaaad. I cannot even stand the format of it these days. SS is by far the best guitar forum out there, and it is an honor to have you aboard Chris 

Lets hope Bulb is not too busy to respond, and lets hope he has not forgotten the tuning


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

glassmoon0fo said:


> got it, i completely forgot about the bulb contact thing but im on it.
> 
> and let me just say, thank GOD for SS.org. ive wasted the day discussing djent on UG.com. it's like beating your head against a brick wall with some of those guys 0_o. opinions are one thing, lack of civility is a different horse. i love you guys <3



I quit getting on the forums there they just make it pointless. SS. has been awesome I can post something and people will actually respond with an intellectual answer  

Thanks SS.org!!


----------



## KingTriton

wave of babies tab progress?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hasnt been any =( we start back to school tomorrow and ive been doing lesson plans for the past few days. itll proly be a week or two before i can get back on the tabbing trail, but ill def. keep you posted.


----------



## KingTriton

do you mind sending/posting what you have got so far? I really want to learn that intro!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

KingTriton said:


> do you mind sending/posting what you have got so far? I really want to learn that intro!


 
sure, ill post the intro and solo on ultimate guitar .com since im tarded about zip files. ill post a link when its approved


----------



## KingTriton

nice! thx so much


----------



## skeletor88

Props to insiren and glassmoon for the tabbing work!

you guys are gods!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys, the Wave of Babies tab (what i have so far) is up at Wave Of Babies Intro Guitar Pro Tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

i havnt had ANY time to get on GP and finish it, but when i do ill let everyone know. rate and enjoy!


----------



## splinter8451

Damn man that is good. I dunno how you figure out this Tosin stuff so well  

I am having a hard time working out Chimp Spanner riffs I cannot imagine attempting to transcribe Tosin, good thing we have you for that


----------



## KingTriton

any chance of you amazing tabbers to tab the (seemingly simple) reflux song -=[*]=-? Its a REEEALLY great song.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

KingTriton said:


> any chance of you amazing tabbers to tab the (seemingly simple) reflux song -=
> [*]=-? Its a REEEALLY great song.


 
maybe someday down the line. i own the album, but i havnt gotten into it just yet. a few of the tracks are growing on me though =) but first i gotta finish the AAL stuff


----------



## splinter8451

Its a pretty good album  their vocalist takes some gettin used to but the lyrics are sweet and the guitar work is exceptional for a metal album. GET INTO IT BRAH NOW


----------



## penguin_316

What are the chances the fingerings for the solo in Tempting Time are wrong? The notes sound right but i couldn't imagine he actually plays it this way....frustrated.


----------



## darbdavys

The fingerings of temptibg time and cafo aren't correct. But the main thong is getting the melody down, you should be able to use any fingerings you find comfortable


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah dude, the notes are their and are at least VERY close to correct so just use whatever fingerings work for you!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

penguin_316 said:


> What are the chances the fingerings for the solo in Tempting Time are wrong? The notes sound right but i couldn't imagine he actually plays it this way....frustrated.


 
actually, i used his youtube vid of the full performance to do the fingerings, in conjunction with the slowed down album audio. so unless i blanked out and went rouge during the tabbing process (completely possible), the fingerings should at least be close to how he plays it live, if not how he did it on the album a year ago. but, like its been said, the main thing is getting the notes and the feel. nobody is going to do a perfect, to-the-fingering cover of this stuff unless tosin himself decides to cash in on a tab book. 

i just gave myself wood with that last statement. 

anywho, the fingerings fall under your hands after a little practice, just keep at it. btw, the only part of the current CAFO tab that i did was the second tapping solo, so i cant speak for those finger positions. good luck mayng!


----------



## insiren

yeah the cafo and tempting time you have are most likely the ones that i did. see, im more interested in getting the notes and durations 100% right and to make it sound as much as the cd as possible. any-who im almost completely done on the AAL tab corrections. i will be posting them to all you fine SS.org folk in the next week.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

awesome man. and btw i wanted to do some fingering corrections on CAFO (there is a vid of him playing CAFO) but i cant discern any fingerings AT ALL on it. shit is wierd man.

oh, and here's a vid of me doing the intro to On Impulse. comments welcome!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ZOMG guys, tosin has two new vids up, and i was SO wrong about some of those tabs i put up. who knew that the beginning of Soraya was ONE guitar?  that shit is insane 0_o


----------



## splinter8451

I knew it was one guitar haha. He said it in an interview


----------



## glassmoon0fo

splinter8451 said:


> I knew it was one guitar haha. He said it in an interview


 
point me in the direction of this interview....


----------



## splinter8451

I dunno where I read it.


----------



## Winspear

glassmoon0fo said:


> point me in the direction of this interview....



It's on the blog on his Myspace. Think this link works;

Animals as Leaders's MySpace Blog |

He talks about each song as they were uploaded one by one in the countdown to the album release.

""Soraya" is the first song I wrote for the 8-string guitar. The main riff is actually me playing both the bassline and chords at the same time. This is definitely one of my favorite tracks on the album. I hope you guys dig it too!"


----------



## glassmoon0fo

well ill be damned. ive crawled all over that myspace and never saw that lol. thanks man!


----------



## PurpleLoofah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvPvQDgwReY

A clip of Tosin teaching a few parts of On Impulse uploaded just a few hours ago!


----------



## derker

Shite.

First up close footage that I've seen of the Cafo intro sweeps...Looks like none of the tabs got it right, its in a way higher position with what appears to be some weird hammer-on action with the ring finger. It looks like he doesn't use his pinky at all during the part, and the index finger is doing some funny stuff too, really fast. 

Anyone out there getting the hang of Tosin's economy picking/string skipping thing?


----------



## ddtonfire

derker said:


> Tosin



Absolutely unreal. Just unreal.

He could teach Govan a thing or two.


----------



## splinter8451

Wow that video is awesome. Ill definitely have to go see AAL when they finally play a date close to me.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

derker said:


> First up close footage that I've seen of the Cafo intro sweeps...Looks like none of the tabs got it right, its in a way higher position with what appears to be some weird hammer-on action with the ring finger. It looks like he doesn't use his pinky at all during the part, and the index finger is doing some funny stuff too, really fast.
> 
> Anyone out there getting the hang of Tosin's economy picking/string skipping thing?


 
yeah there actually another, clearer vid of him playing that part on youtube, but i havnt really figured out what he's doing just yet. to be as honest as i can be, it looks like tosin is doing a few things live a bit differently that they were done in the studio. for instance, i checked the on impulse vid that he put up, then crossreferenced it to the album, played both slow, and the notes dont quite match up in a few spots. same with tempting time, some of the notes in his opening sweeping solo dont add up, but it could just be player error (i THINK tosin is only human, it could happen ). Then again, i could just be sub par at listening haha.


----------



## derker

I think that might have something to do with the fact that Tosin tuned his guitar differently for a bunch of the songs (Cafo has the low B dropped to D I believe, Tempting time has an altered tuning as well)

He probably had to figure out and relearn some parts to make it feasible for live playing in his regular drop E tuning.

EDIT: Link me on the clearer video, please! I thought I'd seen all of them.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

yeah i knew about the different tuning in CAFO, but im pretty sure tempting time is standard 7 string tuning. if im wrong let me know what's up.

and here's the vid i was talking about. it's older than the new CAFO vid, but now that i look at it, it isnt quite as clear as i remember lol.


----------



## oompa

insiren said:


> yeah the cafo and tempting time you have are most likely the ones that i did. see, im more interested in getting the notes and durations 100% right and to make it sound as much as the cd as possible. any-who im almost completely done on the AAL tab corrections. i will be posting them to all you fine SS.org folk in the next week.



any news on the corrected tabs, insiren?

sry if i missed that info anywhere.


----------



## insiren

hey guys, sorry on the lack of reply lately, but Ive been working a lot more and haven't had time to do any more on the corrected tabs just yet. Its just that I've been tabbing so much, i kinda stopped writing riffs of my own. i have been writing some good material as of lately haha. but ill get back to tabbing within a few days and get back on the ball. 

oh and im halfway done on Chimp Spanners Under One Sky will post soon


----------



## splinter8451

Sweet I can't wait for Under One Sky


----------



## S-O

Does he play along with a recording, for all the other guitar parts, or is there another dood playing? I thought I saw another guitarist on other vids.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

S-O said:


> Does he play along with a recording, for all the other guitar parts, or is there another dood playing? I thought I saw another guitarist on other vids.


 
yeah he's in the vids but nobody bothers to film him hahaha. it must kinda suck being backup to a guitar god, from a publicity standpoint anyway.


----------



## derker

Anyone here subscribed to JamPlay? It appears Tosin just did a segment on the economy picking....and I can't watch it.


----------



## right_to_rage

thanks for the tabs!


----------



## splinter8451

derker said:


> Anyone here subscribed to JamPlay? It appears Tosin just did a segment on the economy picking....and I can't watch it.



You can get a free 7 day trial for jamplay dude just google free jam play subscription or something, that's what I did  

Tosin's lessons are pretty sweet. I made sure to rip the flash videos from the site so I can still use them after my subscription is over


----------



## Winspear

splinter8451 said:


> You can get a free 7 day trial for jamplay dude just google free jam play subscription or something, that's what I did
> 
> Tosin's lessons are pretty sweet. I made sure to rip the flash videos from the site so I can still use them after my subscription is over


 
Oh awesome..Now I need to decide when the best time to get this free trial is


----------



## S-O

EtherealEntity said:


> Oh awesome..Now I need to decide when the best time to get this free trial is



Whenever he finishes all the vids, so you can pop in and nab them all!


----------



## splinter8451

S-O said:


> Whenever he finishes all the vids, so you can pop in and nab them all!



 Yeah I definitely messed up on timing. Mine runs out in three days and I doubt he will be done. Someone might have to hook me up with the vids


----------



## derker

Thanks for letting me know about the free trial! Some good material on there, the JamChat is really cool!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

for real, thanks for the info on the free subscription. he taught EVERY BIT of on impulse, so now im fixing the tabs once and for all . the solo is BEAST, but now that i see the fingerings, its even more playable, provided your hands arent tiny. the guy uses some rediculous stretches 0_o

ill post when the tabs are fin.

couldnt sleep till the tabs were done so i finished them up. all fingering are directly from tosin himself, save for a few rhythm parts =) they should be updated on UG.com in a day or two!


----------



## splinter8451

Awesome man! Can't wait


----------



## derker

Anyone know how I could save the movie files from jamplay on my hard drive? I would love to have them for reference!


----------



## splinter8451

I have a program called Internet Download Manager that allows me to pretty much download anything from any site...

But there is probably an easier way to rip it. Just search google for how to rip videos from websites.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

best way is real player. put your mouse on the vid, hit download vid, booyah. free and VERY easy 

mods, please dont rape me for piracy or something, i beg of you


----------



## derker

Got both Real Player and a few downloaders and I still cant figure out how to download from jamplay.  Anyone gotten it to work?


----------



## splinter8451

I have been doin it with IDM... 

A little window shows up above every streaming video I watch that says "Download this video" and I just click it and download. 

Are you using a windows based PC? Or a Mac? I dunno if IDM works for Macs.

And this is not piracy  we are just taking advantage of websites not protecting their streaming .flv media.


----------



## derker

Oh shit, JamPlay has a 23 minute segment about Thoroughly at Home. Who needs tabs when you can have a video lesson?


----------



## Winspear

derker said:


> Oh shit, JamPlay has a 23 minute segment about Thoroughly at Home. Who needs tabs when you can have a video lesson?



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yes! Will watch this in a moment. Been DYING to (attempt to) learn this song. Got the free trial yesterday and downloaded all the vids so far, great stuff. I couldn't wait much longer and figured you can actually get as many free trials as you want..so 
I might actually look around more and sign up though, seems like a great site.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^thought the same thing, it's a really great learning tool and most of the instructors are good at conveying their messages.

welp, whether you need a tab or not its coming down the pike haha. it'll be up as soon as it's ready.


----------



## splinter8451

Yeah I might sign up for real. I was in one of the live lessons from the jazz fusion guy and it was really cool. Definitely worth 20 bucks for a full subscription.


----------



## minusthemonkey

You know, I just signed up for Jamplay, and I was pleasantly surprised about how good a lot of it is. I don't know a single country player, despite living in a hub of cowboy hats worn without irony, so I never learned how to play any. While it's definitely not my style, there are some techniques I've always wanted to learn. Always wanted to learn a bit of slack key and bluegrass too, so it's a pretty good resource. The artist series are plenty awesome too. Besides Tosin's, Kris Norris' and Erik Mongrain's lesson series are pretty godly.

Never hurts to have a few more tools to play with, you know?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

the tab for Thoroughly at Home is up on UG.com for those who are interested. the guitar notes are all present, but it was tricky to explain the techniques he used when you dont have the "hammer on from nowhere" option. and there's a total lack of Insiren's drum and keyboard expertise =( nonetheless, hope it helps for those of you who want to get cracking on that tune finally!


----------



## ddtonfire

glassmoon0fo said:


> the guitar notes are all present, but it was tricky to explain the techniques he used when you dont have the "hammer on from nowhere" option.



Powertab does


----------



## Colton165

Gentlemen, I present the tablature that Insiren and Glassmoon have so graciously given to us a proper cover.

Thanks guys, you're the best!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Colton165 said:


> Gentlemen, I present the tablature that Insiren and Glassmoon have so graciously given to us a proper cover.
> 
> Thanks guys, you're the best!



Very nice!


----------



## Colton165

Balrogmoshpit said:


> Very nice!


wheres that rep lol jk man all rep needs to go to tabbers. not a random 17 year old kid making a book cover rofl

thanks bro!

im trying to condense each guitar pro file to 2 (maybe 3) guitars and print each one in multitrack mode for a real tab book for my own personal use lol.

Chris, Anthony; it's up to you guys to allow me to print these or not even though they are on free domain on UG, I'm still asking permission.

heres an example of what im going to attempt to do

CAFO (2 Guitar Version): Animals as Leaders - CAFO book version.gp5

With your permissions of course, it is for my own personal use, I may let another guitarist see too haha. (The Book i end up possibly printing out)

lol new back with a bit of credit to me lol. (for when a friend and i use it)

price tag and bar code for laughs.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

dude, this is AMAZING lol, im seriously flattered though. to tell the truth, i kinda always hoped that someone would commission me to do an official tab book so i could talk with the artist about how each tune is played, then write it up. seems like itd be a great hobby. 

anyway, you have my full blessing, but i'd wait a bit till i get a few more of the fingerings down. for instance, CAFO looks nothing like that anymore, ive got everything worked out in conjunction with his vids except for the solo (the solo is always last, huh?). I can send it to you if you want, but i dont know how to post em here so thats no good. all this aside, hit up Insiren (im sure he'll be fine with it) and dude go for it and send me a copy!

BTW anthony's last name is gonzales =)


----------



## Colton165

dude when i get the cash for spare ink; im going to spiral bind you an "official" unofficial tab book. im gonna send that to ya dude.

thanks for the feedback, at least someone likes it lol.can i keep my name on the back? please???

im also doing an inside cover thing

EDIT: re up with anthonys last name and inside cover.

Inside cover is UP, the purchase clause in there is just if it ever gets rolling. Ya never know 

i figure that you and anthony have the rights to sell this chris, but im not sure about music label and all since it is on their label (Prosthetic, i CAN remove that logo though ))and tosins material, probably have to get a license from them or something. hopefully the bulbster will venture in here and see this and tell tosin or something. hes more active than tosin by a long shot. maybe this can work out for you somehow chris, that dream of tabbing and collab with tosin about notes and stuff. never know! you should shoot misha or tosin a message on facebook and tell them all this dude.

even if you cant sell, ask if it is legal/etc. obtain donations for it. at least set up a website to see if you get any for tabbing the stuff, im sure someone will donate. hell, torrent sites make money sometimes.

so far i have tracks: 1,5,6,8,9,10, and 11 'condensed' into 2 tracks somewhat. A few tracks have the rhythm or harmony on the same track as one and it looks weird and pretty messed up, but just play one line of the rhythm or harmony. I wanted to get as much of the tab in as possible.


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Colton165 said:


> wheres that rep lol jk man all rep needs to go to tabbers.



haha I don't go just throwing those reps out just anywhere now maybe when a copy becomes available? jk!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Colton165 said:


> dude when i get the cash for spare ink; im going to spiral bind you an "official" unofficial tab book. im gonna send that to ya dude.
> 
> thanks for the feedback, at least someone likes it lol.can i keep my name on the back? please???
> 
> im also doing an inside cover thing
> 
> EDIT: re up with anthonys last name and inside cover.
> 
> Inside cover is UP, the purchase clause in there is just if it ever gets rolling. Ya never know
> 
> i figure that you and anthony have the rights to sell this chris, but im not sure about music label and all since it is on their label (Prosthetic, i CAN remove that logo though ))and tosins material, probably have to get a license from them or something. hopefully the bulbster will venture in here and see this and tell tosin or something. hes more active than tosin by a long shot. maybe this can work out for you somehow chris, that dream of tabbing and collab with tosin about notes and stuff. never know! you should shoot misha or tosin a message on facebook and tell them all this dude.
> 
> even if you cant sell, ask if it is legal/etc. obtain donations for it. at least set up a website to see if you get any for tabbing the stuff, im sure someone will donate. hell, torrent sites make money sometimes.
> 
> so far i have tracks: 1,5,6,8,9,10, and 11 'condensed' into 2 tracks somewhat. A few tracks have the rhythm or harmony on the same track as one and it looks weird and pretty messed up, but just play one line of the rhythm or harmony. I wanted to get as much of the tab in as possible.


 I dont want to make money off of these tabs, especially if theyre unofficial. its enought for me if theyre good and people want to use them. BUT you are right about sending this to tosin, it'd be great if he could check the work out and send me his corrections . that'd be TOO great, I dont know what i'd do, probably shit a golden egg then burst into flames or something. but yeah man put your name on the back by all means. Ill get those other tabs done up ASAP.


----------



## Colton165

glassmoon0fo said:


> I dont want to make money off of these tabs. Ill get those other tabs done up ASAP.


That first sentence is what makes you so awesome. i'd donate dude. I seriously would. I figure me sending you some StS Guitar Pro as well as maybe a book in the future is payment enough, as well as someone doing this, appreciating your work and all.

I have the album condensed to 2 tracks now. After I get the corrected CAFO, Tessitura, and Modern Meat and On Impulse as well as any other corrections you have for me, I'll get right on it.

Also I think my tab of Song of Solomon is missing a solo, I'll verify later when im home


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Colton165 said:


> Also I think my tab of Song of Solomon is missing a solo, I'll verify later when im home


 
It is, cuz i havnt done it yet lol. its kinda a bitch to figure out, but ill do my best here in the next few days.


----------



## Colton165

im sure it is, it is incredible though.

man i cant wait until after ive got all this down and corrected and exported to pdf. e mail me the corrected stuff whenever you get the chance [email protected]

or you can add me on any IM service and we can send that way.


----------



## Customisbetter

did anybody notice in the second free jamplay vid Tosin says his RG has a 28.5" scale length?

is that thing a LACS or did he just forget that its 27" ?


----------



## Colton165

http://www.mediafire.com/file/jwttenneyej/3. Thoroughly At Home.pdf

Animals as Leaders - Thoroughly At Home book version.gp5

thats thoroughly at home to 2 tracks. [pdf, gp5]

is there a way i can change that "drop a" track to treble clef? its pissing me off, most of the note in the whole tab are above middle c and it wants it in bass clef cause lowest note is below B2


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

Seriously, thanks so much for these tabs guys! Dude you totally deserve a signed copy of an AAL tab book man and a jam session with Tosin haha


----------



## Colton165

These arent final versions (also not done 'condensing' all songs yet)

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3387a6b85ca95516e7c82ed4b8f0c38081eb2f7ce3b7b6dbf88875faa4c6c51e

ok i have the whole album 'condensed' but soraya and Song of solomon so far. i think soraya is on an 8 from a vid i saw and im trying to figure it out that way; also waiting on song of solomon solo as well as corrections to CAFO and Tempting Time

4:09 in this vid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPpbekTXC2M&NR=1


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Colton165 said:


> These arent final versions (also not done 'condensing' all songs yet)
> 
> Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire
> 
> ok i have the whole album 'condensed' but soraya and Song of solomon so far. i think soraya is on an 8 from a vid i saw and im trying to figure it out that way; also waiting on song of solomon solo as well as corrections to CAFO and Tempting Time
> 
> 4:09 in this vid:




already got all of that man, i just need to take a day to make the final corrections and send em off. Soraya is a bitch to fix because i wrote the whole thing for 7 strings, but its about half done. CAFO and SOS are only missing correct solos, those should take an hour or two a piece, then theyre headed your way 

btw did you get my finished Tessitura?


----------



## Colton165

yeah i got it, its "condensed" now. that mediafire link has it i believe


----------



## AliceAxe

sorry that this post is silly and off topic, but I just found the title of this thread very odd, because my ferret is sick and has acid reflux, is always tossin' his cookies, so has to take pepcid tabs for it and considering all his needed care he pretty much runs my life . DOH! lol


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

So your ferret with acid reflux is "Tosin" is cookies?? haha thats really ironic cause this was the add on the screen when I read your post 

[FONT=arial,sans-serif] www.RefluxRemedy.com[/FONT]


----------



## splinter8451

Well I am glad that way back when I started this thread I put Tosin and Reflux in that order and didn't separate them with Animals As Leaders or something.

It was fate that this would happen. 

My mind = blown


----------



## AliceAxe

it a strange form of syncronicity that follows me where ever I go 

Synchronicity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KingTriton

-=[*]=- someone!!!!!! please tab!!!


----------



## Balrogmoshpit

AliceAxe said:


> it a strange form of syncronicity that follows me where ever I go
> 
> Synchronicity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




That one was one of the words of the day on my toilet paper not to long ago.


----------



## trevets

if anyone can tell me off the top of there head on what page i could find the tabs for on impule ive been dying to learn that song. i like using tabit but if a guitar pro version is all that is available thatll do, thanks


----------



## Winspear

trevets said:


> if anyone can tell me off the top of there head on what page i could find the tabs for on impule ive been dying to learn that song. i like using tabit but if a guitar pro version is all that is available thatll do, thanks


Animals As Leaders Tabs : 17 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## trevets

thanks a lot dude


----------



## KingTriton

He is ALSO not a human!!! I kinda knew but hey..

I dare someone to try and tab that!


----------



## Haydenlad

I'm lovin those condensed tabs, nice to print out and just learn instead of being tempted to just sight read along with GP5 and screw up most of it and give up!


----------



## MarineWeston

I bought this record last weekend. AAL is great. Most of its not metal, but it is still some great stuff. I can hardly wait till the new one comes out. I think I'm going to drive to Chicago in April to see them.


----------



## Jbrum18

Don't mean to be a pain in ass but is the new version of Soraya tabbed for 8 string finished?


----------



## ddtonfire

Since I haven't yet seen a correct version of the CAFO intro, here's what I came up with. I watched it pretty closely (my attention and proximity haha) when I saw Tosin play it live. BTW, this is transcribed for a standard-tuned 7-string.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

ddtonfire said:


> Since I haven't yet seen a correct version of the CAFO intro, here's what I came up with. I watched it pretty closely (my attention and proximity haha) when I saw Tosin play it live. BTW, this is transcribed for a standard-tuned 7-string.


 
i have an updated version that i believe should be up on UG.com about tuesday, check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## ddtonfire

Yeah, definitely!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys, this was originally Insiren's tab, so i dont have the option to upgrade and kinda forgot about it lol. but i uploaded it to mediafire and here's the link

animals as leaders - CAFO[1].gp5

the clean part and the solo arent redone, but the rest is as right as i know how to get it. let me know what you think!


----------



## theb1988

KingTriton said:


> He is ALSO not a human!!! I kinda knew but hey..
> 
> I dare someone to try and tab that!



i got to play this guitar when i was hanging with him at the south by south west festival hes a cool ass dude


----------



## jaretthale78

hello, wondering if someone can post a picture of some animals as leaders tabs that i can see, im on dial up and cant download guitar pro, it would be muchly appreciated as my talent show is comin up lookin for tempting time, cafo tabs especially,


----------



## insiren

GP6 is FUCKING AMAZING... 

8 string capability
An amazing RSE 
and the look is just phenomenal 

i recommend anyone who has the money to buy it to do so....
if not download the demo.

I will be redoing all the AAL tabs in GP6 format and making them sound as close to the album as it will let me. ill keep you all posted. 

LATE!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

awesome! ima have to ante up the cash for gp6 and actually do some tabs sometime in the future. i havnt touched a tab in like 3 months 0_o


----------



## KingTriton

we must tab the reflux song -=
[*]=-


----------



## Darkmek

mmm but song of Solomon? it's the only tab unfinished!!!


----------



## Ernesto

I would love to find some text tabs of this stuff. I've been noodling it out by ear and it's intimidating! I can't wait for the next album!


----------



## darbdavys

mdd0127 said:


> I would love to find some text tabs of this stuff. I've been noodling it out by ear and it's intimidating! I can't wait for the next album!


are you serious?


----------



## etcetera

mdd0127 said:


> I would love to find some text tabs of this stuff. I've been noodling it out by ear and it's intimidating! I can't wait for the next album!



I take it you don't have Guitar Pro? I can export some pdfs' of glassmoon's gp5 tabs, if you'd like. What songs do you want?


----------



## Ernesto

I've been reading about guitar pro and am quickly coming to the conclusion that it's well worth the money. I'll pick it up as soon as I get caught up.

In the meantime, if you could make a PDF of CAFO, that would be awesome. I want to learn the whole album, mainly just to become a better guitar player, but I saw a video of a 14 year old doing a pretty good job at CAFO and I feel way behind now.


----------



## Ernesto

darbdavys said:


> are you serious?




People seem to ask me that often on this forum. I poop serious dude.


----------



## etcetera

Here you go man. I remember how frustrating it used to be when I didn't have Guitar Pro.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

etcetera said:


> Here you go man. I remember how frustrating it used to be when I didn't have Guitar Pro.


 
just so you know, ive revised CAFO like 8 times since the version you just posted . ill do my best to get everything updated, but schools almost out and im having to wrap up a bunch of stuff with my kids (im still new at this teacher stuff)


----------



## etcetera

glassmoon0fo said:


> just so you know, ive revised CAFO like 8 times since the version you just posted . ill do my best to get everything updated, but schools almost out and im having to wrap up a bunch of stuff with my kids (im still new at this teacher stuff)



Oh, fair enough. 

By the way, your transcribing has been great on this stuff, thanks a lot for all your work!


----------



## Ernesto

etcetera said:


> Here you go man. I remember how frustrating it used to be when I didn't have Guitar Pro.




Thank you very much! Even if it's been updated 8 times, I'm sure it's a better start than I have now. I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## etcetera

mdd0127 said:


> Thank you very much! Even if it's been updated 8 times, I'm sure it's a better start than I have now. I have a lot of catching up to do!



You're welcome. Let me know if there's any other songs you want.


----------



## Ernesto

Well.....this one will probably keep me busy for a while. I've learned a few of the parts, and at the speed I can play them at, the song will take a few hours to get through. There are a couple of parts that would just be impossible to play as tabbed but it's not to hard to figure out where to go once the basics are there. Tosin is a freak. Thanks again.

Totally humbled by the amazingness of this music.


----------



## Colton165

havent had much time to condense anymore really, im about to graduate and i have a job now, (me attempting to court with girls takes time up as well) so stuff is getting crazy here, but i got the sumer and when im not chilling with anyone, ill get back on that!

i just need GP6 really, that would make soraya, point to point, thoroughly at home so much easier


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys, i just got done with my first year of teaching, so i havnt had ANY time to do any tabs, bu ive had a few requests to upload what i have updated so here ya go!

CAFO
animals as leaders - CAFO[1].gp5

wave of babies
Animals as Leaders - Wave of Babies-2[2].gp5

Thoroughly At Home
3. Thoroughly At Home.gp5




I somehow lost the version of CAFO with a revised solo  but this one will do for now i suppose. The dreaded sweeping section was as close as i could tell from tosin's vids, and there some hammer-ons from nowhere that make the riff a lot more playable than i originally thought. 

Wave Of Babies isnt complete, and the slapping section in the middle can be confusing to read, but work it out and it plays pretty simply. probably wrong on some level, but still...btw major props to Anthony (Insiren) for getting that section going. i had NO idea what was going on before he sent me a start up on that section 

Thoroughly at Home...im pretty sure that one's good 

again, many thanks to Insiren for all of his help, these tabs would be almost impossible without him. critique and enjoy!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Awesome with Wave of Babies! I was waiting for an update on that one.

=D you even did my favorite riff out of the whole song at bar 91!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey guys. heres a vid of 'point to point' that i put together this morning, to show how you'd play the finished version of my tab (i have to get gp6 to do the 8 string version). it took me about 10 takes to get one that was passible, because that slow sweeping lick that recurs like 20 times is eating my lunch. anyway, let me know what you like and dislike about the playing, tone, whatever. im trying to take my playin a little more seriously lately so critisism is welcome. thanks guys, hope you enjoy!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Well if you watch the vid of Tosin playing it on youtube he uses the low E a lot more than you are. The chords on 9 and 4 are both huge, definitely using the E. Also I think the opening note is 12-0-12 on the low E.

Of course that's just how I'm hearing it, and what it looks like Tosin played.

(Also GP6 is a joke, try the demo...I hate what they did to the drums.)


----------



## glassmoon0fo

youre definately right about the chords at 4 and 9, i just do them on the E2 sting because thats how i learned it on a 7 string, and plus my tiny woman hands cant form that chord comfortably lol. but the opening is definately an E power chord, 12-12-12 across the three lowest strings. really, it doesnt matter because i cant get the rest of it smooth, so those are the least of my worries . seriously, for a song thats only a minute and a half, its pretty feckin hard. i think, anyway.

and most people that ive talked to LOVE gp6 . ima have to mess with the demo, but if its got the 8 string option ill probably end up just learning how to make it work anyway (i mean, who else has that feature?). but thanks for the heads up bro!


----------



## AlucardXIX

glassmoon0fo said:


> youre definately right about the chords at 4 and 9, i just do them on the E2 sting because thats how i learned it on a 7 string, and plus my tiny woman hands cant form that chord comfortably lol. but the opening is definately an E power chord, 12-12-12 across the three lowest strings. really, it doesnt matter because i cant get the rest of it smooth, so those are the least of my worries . seriously, for a song thats only a minute and a half, its pretty feckin hard. i think, anyway.
> 
> and most people that ive talked to LOVE gp6 . ima have to mess with the demo, but if its got the 8 string option ill probably end up just learning how to make it work anyway (i mean, who else has that feature?). but thanks for the heads up bro!



Oh yea I know about the E power your tab is basically spot on, but it looks like before that he's playing the 12-0-12 then the E power on the last 12 of it. 

Like this:


Code:


-----------------------------
-----------------------------
-----------------------------
-----------------------------
-----------------------------
------------12---------------
---------12------------------
-12-0-12---------------------


Etc, etc...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

sorry dude, thats just not it. check out the vid again. im not trying to argue, but im 100% possitive he isnt pulling off to the open low E in the opening lick.


----------



## AlucardXIX

You are right. What I noticed on the second time (after the very first one in the intro) is that it sounds like he plays the low E open instead of on the 12.


----------



## Winspear

Nice cover dude 

And just a note about GP6 - I had the same raging fury about the drums as most people at first. However I knew I had to make myself use GP6 for the 8 string feature. It takes about 30 minutes to learn the drums and then it's the same speed as GP5 (and I am FAST at drum input). 
However, there are still a shit ton of various bugs which may make "GP6 is a joke" a valid statement.


----------



## AlucardXIX

EtherealEntity said:


> Nice cover dude
> 
> And just a note about GP6 - I had the same raging fury about the drums as most people at first. However I knew I had to make myself use GP6 for the 8 string feature. It takes about 30 minutes to learn the drums and then it's the same speed as GP5 (and I am FAST at drum input).
> However, there are still a shit ton of various bugs which may make "GP6 is a joke" a valid statement.



I was dying to try GP6 for a long time, when they finally released the demo I jumped on it...only to be thoroughly disappointed(like many, many others) that the drum tabbing was gone. 

I may try it again one day, but as for now I'll stick with GP5.


----------



## Winspear

AlucardXIX said:


> I was dying to try GP6 for a long time, when they finally released the demo I jumped on it...only to be thoroughly disappointed(like many, many others) that the drum tabbing was gone.
> 
> I may try it again one day, but as for now I'll stick with GP5.



Yeah, that's exactly how I felt. However I was willing to sacrifice pretty much anything for 8 string tab. Just saying that you might wish to spend a short time learning that drum score if that was your only major issue.

I can totally understand the decision to stay with GP5


----------



## AlucardXIX

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah, that's exactly how I felt. However I was willing to sacrifice pretty much anything for 8 string tab. Just saying that you might wish to spend a short time learning that drum score if that was your only major issue.
> 
> I can totally understand the decision to stay with GP5



Well it's also that I dont write much on my 8 string because it always ends up sounding like straight Meshuggah rip off material -_-


----------



## jaretthale78

sorry for bumpin an old thread but i was wondering if somone could post pdf files of any AAL songs you can...thnx..

dont ban me plz


----------



## KingTriton

-=[*]=- reflux song, someone should tab that masterpiece


----------



## etcetera

A few people seem to be interested, so I thought I'd post a some of the songs as pdfs here. The end result is a bit ugly, but I've tried to export the main parts as separate files to make it a bit neater. As far as I know, these are all glassmoon0fo's tabs. 

rapidshare


----------



## glassmoon0fo

YESSSSSSSS. most of the tab i put out was actually close! eithe way, this vid is insanity.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Why is he so inhumanely good?


----------



## Trespass

glassmoon0fo said:


> YESSSSSSSS. most of the tab i put out was actually close! eithe way, this vid is insanity.




I love how the camera work made up for the energy lost in his lack of movement . Four years of classical training has made him so relaxed and focused; it's interesting to watch live videos and contrast them with this.


----------



## Eptaceros

hey glassmoon/insiren, i don't know if you guys finished that Wave of Babies tab, but there's a new video up of Tosin playing the song in full 




EDIT: wow, just saw several posts above mine. my apologies haha


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Eptaceros said:


> hey glassmoon/insiren, i don't know if you guys finished that Wave of Babies tab, but there's a new video up of Tosin playing the song in full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wow, just saw several posts above mine. my apologies haha




yeah man, got a full tab, sans the drums in the last half, up on ultimate-guitar . com


----------



## Darkmek

No one has tabbed the solo of this song? or i'm wrong?


----------



## Eptaceros

u is rong!


----------



## Darkmek

Eptaceros said:


> u is rong!


and think that I'm the one not mother tongue...
anyway, on UG there's only the intro part, can someone post the link for the full tab please?


----------



## Eptaceros

Darkmek said:


> and think that I'm the one not mother tongue...
> anyway, on UG there's only the intro part, can someone post the link for the full tab please?



Being fluent in the mother tongue allows me to make jokes that go over people's heads...

Anyway, I'll reiterate. You're wrong, for the second time. The full tab, including the solo, is on ultimate-guitar.com.

Song Of Solomon Intro Guitar Pro Tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## penguin_316

these solos are impossible lol.....maybe if we knew his exact fingerings it would be less insane. Even with the video I cant make it out because it is played so fast.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Eptaceros said:


> Being fluent in the mother tongue allows me to make jokes that go over people's heads...
> 
> Anyway, I'll reiterate. You're wrong, for the second time. The full tab, including the solo, is on ultimate-guitar.com.
> 
> Song Of Solomon Intro Guitar Pro Tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


 
thats my tab youre linking to, but its outdated and ive never done the solo before . if youve seen it tabbed it wasnt from me, but please feel free to direct me to said solo tab.

heres the most updated version ive done

Animals as Leaders - Song of Solomon.gp5


----------



## AlucardXIX

=D 

Damn dude, you studied that video of him playing it huh? Either way DAMN good job.


----------



## Eptaceros

My mistake. I could've sworn I saw the solo tabbed out there.


----------



## Darkmek

Eptaceros said:


> My mistake. I could've sworn I saw the solo tabbed out there.


u is rong! 
LOL 
Hehe, no rancor man, just kidding
Anyway this solo is REALLY INSANE!!!
In the video they "cut" the close cam on the first part of the solo...guess why XD


----------



## Darkmek

I wish I could listen the solo without the base...


----------



## KingTriton

Is someone working on the solo in Song of Solomon? Would be nice if that shit got tabbed!


----------



## harimauvortex

hello everyone im zik from malaysia . it is impossible to get a copy of guitar pro. is there any way possible for me to be able to read the wave of babies tab ? can someone send to my email ; [email protected]


----------



## darbdavys

ofc it's possible to get a copy of guitar pro, if you look hard enough. anyway, google tuxguitar


----------



## KingTriton

song of solomon solo is the only thing that is missing and after that every song has been tabbed thoroughly! i request the solo !!!!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

im knee deep in marching band season, after all that BS is over with i'll get on the SoS solo. but seriously, its not like anyone's really playing that tune anyway lol. besides me, that is


----------



## KingTriton

Hows it going with the solo man? I neeeeed it to get tabbed!!


----------



## SirMyghin

KingTriton said:


> Hows it going with the solo man? I neeeeed it to get tabbed!!



If you have a hope of being able to play it, you should at least be able to tab it :


----------



## KingTriton

my technical ability far exceeds my ear im afraid


----------



## SirMyghin

KingTriton said:


> my technical ability far exceeds my ear im afraid



I prefer the I'm too damned lazy to do the actual work approach myself


----------



## skr213

If anyone has text tabs for AAL, I'd really appreciate it. Not much desire to buy guitar pro just for these few tabs. Thanks very much!!!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Get Tux Guitar! It's free and opens GP5 files.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

marching season FINALLY ended yesterday, so ill be tabbing the SoS solo pretty soon =) ill keep yall updated.


----------



## KingTriton

NICE!


----------



## KingTriton

It's been a week now dude!! Finished yet?!! D


----------



## KingTriton

Someone but me checking in here??


----------



## KingTriton

Am i the only one waiting for this awesome solo to get tabbed?


----------



## technomancer

*Give it a rest. People are tabbing these for their own enjoyment, not to your schedule. Do not bump this thread again to bitch about somebody completing a tab.*


----------



## AlucardXIX

technomancer said:


> *Give it a rest. People are tabbing these for their own enjoyment, not to your schedule. Do not bump this thread again to bitch about somebody completing a tab.*



Thank God someone finally said it...


----------



## Will XS01

I saw this thread so I though I should post here (sorry I'm still kinda new) but weather or not anyone is working or plan on working the new album currently I will post my work here if anyone is interested.

Here's my rendition of the sweeping section, I know the whole first half and play it on par at the moment and I'm not that well with put things onto Guitar Pro  

Hopefully this helps anyone who is trying to tab/learn the song themselves.

Isolated Incidents (Sweeping Portion).gpx


----------



## Samarus

I think "Do Not Go Gently" would be a ridiculously fun song to play. Anyone want to collaborate on a tab for it?


----------



## penguin_316

Will...for some reason I can't get that Isolated Incidents tab to work. I tried renaming it to gp5 instead of gpx....that normally works but not with that tab for some reason.

Also, wtb tab for "David"


----------



## Will XS01

penguin_316 said:


> Will...for some reason I can't get that Isolated Incidents tab to work. I tried renaming it to gp5 instead of gpx....that normally works but not with that tab for some reason.
> 
> Also, wtb tab for "David"



AAL - II.gp5

This one should work, I just took the same notes and threw them on GP5, though by this point I'd suggest looking on Ultimate Guitar since someone already got the whole song on there now!

I would really like to work on the tabs for the at least one of the new songs at the moment, though I've messed with a few riffs (more in particular, An Infinite Regression) but school is really killing me right now!


----------



## Winspear

penguin_316 said:


> Will...for some reason I can't get that Isolated Incidents tab to work. I tried renaming it to gp5 instead of gpx....that normally works but not with that tab for some reason.
> 
> Also, wtb tab for "David"



Because it's an 8 string tab (guitar pro 6 only)


----------



## penguin_316

Ah ok, yea I'll try that one...most people just tab 2 guitar lines using gp5 for the 8 string songs.


----------



## Will XS01

AAL-AIR.txt

I made a quick txt tab of my interpretation of the main intro progression and beginning part of the solo on An Infinite Regression, hopefully it helps.


----------



## Lirtle

First post 
Started Odessa. Would be awesome if someone worked on it.
http://www.mediafire.com/?es62mhqn5vfjaz4


----------



## Will XS01

Animals As Leaders - David Intro.gpx

Also here's my interpretation of the intro to "David".


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Will XS01 said:


> AAL-AIR.txt
> 
> I made a quick txt tab of my interpretation of the main intro progression and beginning part of the solo on An Infinite Regression, hopefully it helps.



Nice. The notes look pretty spot on, though I'm pretty sure he's doing siteenth triplets there, either that or 16ths but at 50% faster tempo. From the youtube vid it looks like he's tapping the first two notes of each chord then playing thumb dwon, thumb up, index, middle in tremolo on the last note of each chord.


Code:


------Td-Tu-I--M-- Picking Hand
------------------
------13-13-13-13-
---11-------------
-9----------------
-T--T------------- Fretting Hand


----------



## Murdstone

Will XS01 said:


> Animals As Leaders - David Intro.gpx
> 
> Also here's my interpretation of the intro to "David".



Is there any way to GP5ify a GP6 tab? I'd love to see these, but I'm stuck with 5.


----------



## Will XS01

Murdstone said:


> Is there any way to GP5ify a GP6 tab? I'd love to see these, but I'm stuck with 5.



Animals As Leaders - David Intro.gp5

I don't know if this will work though I exported it on GP5, if it doesn't I put up a screen shot.


----------



## Murdstone

Will XS01 said:


> Animals As Leaders - David Intro.gp5
> 
> I don't know if this will work though I exported it on GP5, if it doesn't I put up a screen shot.



Cool, thanks a lot


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Oh man you guys are killer, I seriously wish I had the tab/transcription abilities to contribute here. I didn't even know Will XS01 and glassmoonofo had accounts here! You guys are awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

here's New Eden's clean part, arranged for 8 string in drop E (tosin uses his hybrid scale tuning, and that's no bueno for us regulars ). hope you like!

animals as leaders - New Eden (Clean Part).gp5


----------



## Matt_D_

Lirtle said:


> First post
> Started Odessa. Would be awesome if someone worked on it.
> Odessa1.gpx



whoa. impressive

I've worked out the riff at 2:10, which is pathetically easy compared to what you've tabbed out! 



> 6-D
> ----------------------------------------|------------|-------------------------
> ----------------------------------------|------------|--------------------------
> ----------------------------------------|------------|---------------------------
> ----------------------------------------|------------|---------------------------
> -9-------9---------10-----12--------|------------|---------------------------
> ---12-9---12 9-----12-9----12-9--|-12--12- 9-| 13-12-9--13-12-9---10-12-9--10-12-9--9-10-7
> ----------------------------------------|------------|-----------------------
> ----------------------------------------|------------|----------------------



def my fave moment on the album


----------



## Cabinet

I'd absolutely love to see a transcription of that arpeggio riff in Cylindrical Seas


----------



## crg123

I figured this would be a good place to post this. Ok, so hopefully this doesnt come off as a noob question, but I'm try to better understand tosin's picking/ thumb slap (hybrid picking) technique in "An infinite Regression. I have no idea how he plays it. Here's a kid playing it . 


It looks like he's barely moving his hand, and when I saw small clips of tosin playing it, its the same thing. 

I assume the technique is slap the lower notes with your thumb to a rhythm and then go crazy with the rest of your fingers (maybe in order from index to ring finger?) but again it looks like there so little movement in this technique. Can anybody explain it to me or maybe make a close up video? That'd be awesome, I'm really curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KingTriton

I can explain it but its easier to show, but basically you want to produce a number of four notes using your thumb, index and middle finger, first movement is to slap down on a note with your thumb and then bring it back up hitting the string again in the upward motion, then what you want to do is to strike the same note with your index finger in sort of the same upward motion and exactly do the same with your middle finger, its a technique ive just begun to get down really good, but its very economical because when you get it down it flows real nice, so in this particular song he is doing a hammeron on the lowest note then a hammeron again and then the four note slapping or thumbing skill i explained, thus producing a group of 6 notes, and when the melody part starts its the same thing but 3 hammerons and 4 slapped notes, you want to do it slowly first so you dont get a muted note.. its really tricky to not get muted notes atleast for me when im doing the upward motion with the index and middle finger, but yeah sry for bad explaning but hope it helps


----------



## KingTriton

i can make a close up video also if u want


----------



## crg123

Thats pretty cool, a close up video would be nice to explain though. I really like that technique, it'd be fun to learn to apply it to stuff I write. Did you learn how he did this just by watching him? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brutalwizard

crg123 said:


> Thats pretty cool, a close up video would be nice to explain though. I really like that technique, it'd be fun to learn to apply it to stuff I write. Did you learn how he did this just by watching him? Thanks in advance.



jamplay has tosin explaining that particular technique


----------



## crg123

I kinda don't want to sign up for jamplay just to see one video though. I'm not great at learning from videos normally, I'm just really curious about this one technique. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Murdstone

Tosin explains it a little bit in this video.


----------



## FatKol

crg123 said:


> I figured this would be a good place to post this. Ok, so hopefully this doesnt come off as a noob question, but I'm try to better understand tosin's picking/ thumb slap (hybrid picking) technique in "An infinite Regression. I have no idea how he plays it. Here's a kid playing it .
> 
> 
> It looks like he's barely moving his hand, and when I saw small clips of tosin playing it, its the same thing.
> 
> I assume the technique is slap the lower notes with your thumb to a rhythm and then go crazy with the rest of your fingers (maybe in order from index to ring finger?) but again it looks like there so little movement in this technique. Can anybody explain it to me or maybe make a close up video? That'd be awesome, I'm really curious. Thanks in advance.







Here's a lesson from Victor Wooten. Tosin's technique is exactly the same.. only on the 8-string


----------



## Will XS01

For those who haven't seen but here's him also specifically explaining the technique in a guitar clinic. Hope it also puts some more insight.


----------



## davemeistro

So I did a little tone test of one of the riffs off Somnarium and somebody asked for tabs, so I figured I'd give them to you good people then refer them here hahaha.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## crg123

^ Nice! I'm glad people are tabbing out these awesome songs. I unfortunately lack the ear to write them myself haha. I was wondering if you could let us download that guitar pro tab. I like to learn by playing along with them. Its ok if you don't want to thanks for sharing! 

I'm curious, does anyone know how many songs on Weightless are tuned to C#AEADGBE (that's what a tab for New Eden had listed). I thought it was cool they actually used the range of a 9 string pretty much haha.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Jesus christ, Weightless is awesome, this is going to sound like begging, but tabbing this stuff out would be greatly appreciated by many! glassmoon0f0 I know you can tab this stuff, seeing as you tabbed out the *entire s/t* in some of the most amazing guitar pro files I've ever seen.

I just wish I had the ability to do it...

EDIT: @crg123, I copied that tab to guitar pro and actually tabbed out some quick drums for it -- it should work fine:

http://www.mediafire.com/?q6msgz2het42fwu


----------



## davemeistro

AugmentedFourth said:


> Jesus christ, Weightless is awesome, this is going to sound like begging, but tabbing this stuff out would be greatly appreciated by many! glassmoon0f0 I know you can tab this stuff, seeing as you tabbed out the *entire s/t* in some of the most amazing guitar pro files I've ever seen.
> 
> I just wish I had the ability to do it...
> 
> EDIT: @crg123, I copied that tab to guitar pro and actually tabbed out some quick drums for it -- it should work fine:
> 
> animals_as_leaders_somnarium_intro_tab.gp5




Thanks for that! I never saved the tab since it was only a riff and I already knew how to play it haha.


----------



## Will XS01

Took the time to look at the clean intro to Cylindrical Sea.

Here's what I've got so far, some errors here and there maybe. AAL-CS.txt


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Will XS01 said:


> Took the time to look at the clean intro to Cylindrical Sea.
> 
> Here's what I've got so far, some errors here and there maybe. AAL-CS.txt



If you guys don't mind I converted this one to GP5 as well (I also tried to fix some parts, but I'm fairly sure Will is a better tabber than me so they might not be perfect) I screwed up the time sigs to alternate 4/4 and 3/4, but it should be 7/4. If you guys want to tab further onto it/add drums, etc. that's cool. 

animals_as_leaders_cylindrical_sea.gp5


----------



## Atlas

Wheres Glassmoon0fo with new tabs?!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Quick tab of "Earth Departure", intro riffs only. I have the chordal middle part done as well, just not tabbed.

Animals as Leaders - Earth Departure.gp5

let me know if it sucks before I finish this whole thing off . File is for GP5, think I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## brutalwizard

glassmoon0fo said:


> Quick tab of "Earth Departure", intro riffs only. I have the chordal middle part done as well, just not tabbed.
> 
> Animals as Leaders - Earth Departure.gp5
> 
> let me know if it sucks before I finish this whole thing off . File is for GP5, think I'll stick with that for now.



sounds good as always and i hope you stick to GP5


----------



## glassmoon0fo

slightly updated

Animals as Leaders - Earth Departure.gp5


----------



## Chronophobia

AWESOME, glassmoon0fo is back. The Earth Departure tab is great so far! And so is everything else others have already contributed.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I'm pretty far into the rest of the song, got lots of notes and just figuring out fingerings. Of course, solo work will be last, and these will not have drums as Insiren did ALL of the drums last time I did any tabbing. If anyone wants to help out just let me know and we'll work it . And thanks to everyone for all the kind words, Im glad people get a kick out of my work =)


----------



## Fiction

I started tabbing drums. But the bass drum is fairly hard to hear with the groupings. And the first fill that lasts like 3 bars almost killed me when I started to tab that haha.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^sweet man, PM me when you get some work done and I'll shoot you my email!

and here's the last update I'll send up until everything's done. It's got all backing guitars, only missing solos, drums (if applicable), and little extras like synth and stuff. Like last time, I ask that no one upload these to the rest of the net till I'm done with them, thanks. Feedback always welcome 

Animals as Leaders - Earth Departure.gp5


----------



## Fiction

I'm away on Christmas holidays for a week, so If someone else hasn't by the time im back, I'll start tabbing again


----------



## Konovalov

Hey gays 
take this file and give me a comment pls Cylindrical sea.gpx
its solo tab on Cylindrical sea.


----------



## Will XS01

Konovalov said:


> Hey gays
> take this file and give me a comment pls Cylindrical sea.gpx
> its solo tab on Cylindrical sea.



It's good, I'm actually looking at havokRazor718's solo interpretation (the guy who did a YouTube cover on a custom 8 string) at this time and both of you have the same thing. Nicely done man!


----------



## Darkmek

I love you guys, thanks for your hard work!!!!


----------



## Will XS01

AAL - W.txt

Here's a quick idea on what I think the first arpeggio section of Weightless might be and what the intro chords might be based around on.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Awesome tab of the Somnarium intro (and A theme, by extension) up on UG, which I take no credit for whatsoever:

Somnarium Intro Guitar Pro Tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

The fret numbers need a bit of tweaking, but the notes are there.


----------



## rse24

Hey guys, amazing work everyone.
I tried to figure the tapping at the end of the first solo on Tempting Time, as I thought it was probably wrong, I came up with this. http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...9771190817_600855816_9264603_2078361351_n.jpg What do you think?


----------



## JacobWood

I posted a vid of myself playing this a few months ago and got several requests for the tab


----------



## Fred the Shred

This deserves my praise for not only being a gent and sharing the tabs with everyone but also for how you executed that!


----------



## brutalwizard

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...067-animals-leaders-tosin-reflux-tabs-18.html

also why not make a tab in html format instead of scribbled nonsense youtube vids?

--12---------------------------------------------
-----13-----------------------------------------
--------15--------------------------------------
-----------24-----------------------------------
--------------3---------------------------------
------------------------------------------------

its that easy...........


----------



## JacobWood

Fred the Shred said:


> This deserves my praise for not only being a gent and sharing the tabs with everyone but also for how you executed that!


Thank you


----------



## ralphy1976

Totally awesome!!!!

If you did this by ear it is even awesomer!!!


----------



## JacobWood

brutalwizard said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...067-animals-leaders-tosin-reflux-tabs-18.html
> 
> also why not make a tab in html format instead of scribbled nonsense youtube vids?
> 
> --12---------------------------------------------
> -----13-----------------------------------------
> --------15--------------------------------------
> -----------24-----------------------------------
> --------------3---------------------------------
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> its that easy...........


Really? I'm glad you're here to tell me these things My advice would be not to watch my "scribbled you tube nonsense" vid and find another vid to complain about. Thanks again and you're very welcome


----------



## brutalwizard

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu.../87067-animals-leaders-tosin-reflux-tabs.html 

why did you post it again in the wrong section?

*it was in extended range guitars before the merger


----------



## eaeolian

I don't know, but report it if he does, and he can have a nap for it. I merged this into the right place.


----------



## JacobWood

*mod edit: work on your attitude or it'll be the last thing you post for a while*


----------



## eaeolian

JacobWood said:


> To give you something to troll about



I'll give you something to troll elsewhere about for a month, then.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Hey c'mon you guys, the vid isn't completely nonsense -- it's certainly enough to make a GP tab from, I even started one like this:

Do Not Go Gently.gpx

(It's not finished, I have to finish up riffs and I'm not sure if I can even get the solo right, someone else might have to do that xD)

EDIT: Oh no! Jacob removed the Youtube video of the tab, hopefully there will be a txt version


----------



## rse24

Hey, hope this will help get the full song made:
Deposit Files
Do not go gently.gp5

Drums finished entirely (except the not-real drums)
Some riffs were corrected


----------



## Atlas

WHERES GLASSMOON WITH HIS TABS?!


----------



## Will XS01

T.R.A.M. Riff Lesson ey.
DOUBLE STROKE ARPEGGIOS (Flash)


And the attached image is pretty much the intro part to Seven Ways Till Sunday is based around (Got it form another source)

EDIT:  Had this for a few months and sort of forgot. I gave up on figuring out the descending portion (I know that part isn't right for sure) but here's my interpretation of the sweeps on Endeavor. Endeavor Sweeps.gpx

Also here's my interpretation of the New Eden riff that never made it into the actual song in one of the update videos. AAL - NER.txt


----------



## Lives Once Abstract

you can find alot of tab sights that have his stuff and like evan brewer, but most of them are wrong. the best way to do it is slow down the songs and just listen. then to double check once you can play along at full speed, watch a good live recording to see if your fingers move the same as his. plus it will improve your ear for picking out what notes are what WAY BETTER.

i learned on impulse just by listening. took me a while, but it was well worth it. i can listen to alot of his stuff now and just hear waht he is playing and vaugely pick it out quickly.


----------



## rse24

Tosin Abasi Clinic Brisbane 13 February Part 1 - YouTube
Tempting Time, Wave of Babies

An Infinite Regression, On Impulse, CAFO
It's a clinic, there's much clarity in the video.


----------



## Blasphemer

Here's some HAAS Kicker intro action (Note: both MIDI and tuxguitar files included):
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15228019/HAAS Kicker.zip


----------



## KingTriton

i now know the beginning sweep and some parts of the solo on song of solomon can i glassmoon add it to the tab maybe hehe hit me up


----------



## Will XS01

I made a small edit on the first solo to Weightless. Hopefully it's close though. (I didn't include the tapping part and the small lead before hand.) AAL - W.txt


----------



## AugmentedFourth

I'm not so great at tabbing, but from the vid Will posted I was able to tab out part of Endeavor including the 2nd guitar and lead part A

TRAM_Endeavor.gp5


----------



## bryanq0619

Does any one have the ending riff of weightless figured out?

Its in the trailer for the music video they are making for it.

Starts at 0:43


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Jesus christ, we haven't even got like 1/3 of Weightless transcribed and now Lingua Franca comes out, with some of the sexiest smoothest riffs known to man across 6 buttery tracks (I really wish I was better at transcription  )


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^um yeah haha. I've been playing most of the tracks from weightless and almost all of them from the tram album, just havn't tabbed any. I suck, I know  Teachers got out of school today, so maybe I'll tab some when things slow a bit


----------



## Sebski

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^um yeah haha. I've been playing most of the tracks from weightless and almost all of them from the tram album, just havn't tabbed any. I suck, I know  Teachers got out of school today, so maybe I'll tab some when things slow a bit



If you ever feel like tabbing anything out, it'd be pretty cool to see a New Eden tab


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Already did the tab for the clean part, and since I dont own a multi-scale guitar like tosin's strandberg I'm not sure how that would go. The rest of them are actually pretty attainable though, far moreso than the first album (if you got that doublethumping thing down, at least). I'm buying a house so I may or may not get some tabbing done soon, I'll keep yall posted though!


----------



## bazdesh

Here's a little bit of New Eden. 

It's just the first phrase of solo + rhythm, with my 2 years of playing it's kinda impossible to tab the tapping (especially when I have only a 6 string, my high E broke yesterday, and I have to wait whole weekend for new set to come.. I'm gonna try it sometimes )

The tuning is Db A E A D G B E

Export to gp5 is broken in my GuitarPro because I'm under linux, so sorry. (maybe someone can export it please.)
(There are 2 pdf files ans a gp6 in zip.)..


----------



## bazdesh

Why can't I edit my first post? If mods read this, please merge them..

Anyway.. I "finished" the rhythm part (except the "chugging", I can't get the rhythm right) . It's spot on when you play it with along with recording, so, now it's time for solo and drums 

(gpx file in zip.)


----------



## Will XS01

I spent the last night trying to tackle the solo to New Eden, so far I gotten up to that most of it. I stopped at that final build up of it. Some of the fingerings might need some editing to make the notes easier to reach and honestly nearing the ending of that tapping portion I got lazy and copy/pasted so that will need fixing. I was mainly trying to just find the notes for now. Hopefully this is helpful to you. 
New Eden Edit.gpx

EDIT: Here's what I know so far of the solo to An Infinite Regression on GP6.
http://www.mediafire.com/?q84bdo1bslm044n

ANOTHER EDIT: I just took a shot at Inverted Ballad just now, I think this as far as I can tab it for now.
http://www.mediafire.com/?1qtzvx73n4lvcur

Also here's how I think the first two bars of the Earth Departure solo goes.


----------



## jbrin0tk

Will XS01 said:


> I spent the last night trying to tackle the solo to New Eden, so far I gotten up to that most of it. I stopped at that final build up of it. Some of the fingerings might need some editing to make the notes easier to reach and honestly nearing the ending of that tapping portion I got lazy and copy/pasted so that will need fixing. I was mainly trying to just find the notes for now. Hopefully this is helpful to you.
> New Eden Edit.gpx
> 
> EDIT: Here's what I know so far of the solo to An Infinite Regression on GP6.
> An Infinite Regression Solo.gpx
> 
> ANOTHER EDIT: I just took a shot at Inverted Ballad just now, I think this as far as I can tab it for now.
> Inverted Ballad.gpx
> 
> Also here's how I think the first two bars of the Earth Departure solo goes.



This is really good stuff! Thanks a lot!


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Wrote a little tab for some of the intro to To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question based off of this tab To Lead You To An Overwhelming Question Intro tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

TLYTAOQ.gp5


Maybe someone can expand on it

EDIT: OMGOMGOMG Will tabbed out Inverted Ballad   

yes


----------



## rse24

I've finished most of Do Not Go Gently, at least the important stuff, check it out.
Do Not Go Gently Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## JazzandMetal

Over the past two months, Tosin has done column in guitar world, called prog-gnosis. Last month he taught the hybrid picked rhythm, and this month he taught the lead. I am learning them both.


----------



## bazdesh

I just want to inform you, that there's an awesome Weightless Guitar Pro tab by mr.blast on UG. It looks like it hasn't been postificated here yet, so..

Weightless Guitar Pro Tab by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Also, be sure to check his other tabs. He's got some great transcripts of Weightless album.


----------



## jbrin0tk

Also, Mr. Blast (whomever he may be) has put an excellent gp5 tab of Cylindrical Sea up as well. Just wanted to pass it along.


----------



## bazdesh

New Eden solo on a 6 string. It isn't me, sadly..


----------



## brutalwizard

Whoever put the tab up of cylindrical seas is my personal jesus. Full cover of this song when my 8 string comes in next week 

ps I am that weirdo in the vid.

also is there any tram stuffed tabbed out that I missed out on here?


----------



## jbrin0tk

I've seen a tab for some of Haas Kicker on UG. Also, someone posted a tram tab a page or two back. Good playing. Are you playing those sweeps as 16ths or 16th note triplets? The tab has 16th note triplets but I find it really awkward to play.


----------



## brutalwizard

jbrin0tk said:


> I've seen a tab for some of Haas Kicker on UG. Also, someone posted a tram tab a page or two back. Good playing. Are you playing those sweeps as 16ths or 16th note triplets? The tab has 16th note triplets but I find it really awkward to play.



Idk haha however the tab has it. I practiced it slow then sped up till i was able to play it.


----------



## jbrin0tk

Ok cool thanks!


----------



## bazdesh

A quick "attempt" of Luz u Cielo, by Javier Reyes (Just the begining, the else is too damn hard to catch on a 6 string.)
(zip contains a .gpx file)


----------



## Will XS01

I don't think I've seen a tab on the second solo on Song of Solomon so I tried to put fitting most of it in there, hopefully some can correct that sweep/tap part on it and that small bit after it. Credit goes to Tosin's Jamplay stuff. Animals as Leaders - Song of Solomon.gpx


----------



## nokkdaha

Hi Guys!
Did any of you finished Song of Solomon tab? I'm learning this awesome piece on basis of Will XS01 tab, but the second solo is not finished there. I'm on a good way to learn this song in the original tempo- now I play it in 120bpm, and some parts in original 160bpm! If you have the tab for the second solo, please post it or send me, I will then let you know once I make the cover and upload it onto YT.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

I've made a start on T.R.A.M Seven Ways to Sunday, what's going on rhythmically in this intro just blows my mind, had to try and figure it out!

T.R.A.M Seven Ways To Sunday.gpx


----------



## GhostsintheAqueducts

bey0ndreaz0n, your tab is incredible! I can't wait to see more of it completed, if you ever get a chance to. I was blown away!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Hey guys, resurrecting this thread just to say I'm working on a short tab for the new track "Optimist", it'll be sort of crappy compared to the other ones I did because I'm a bit rushed, but it'll work  should have the first half here in a few!

EDIT: Here's the first half, like I said it's a bit rushed but it's there.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/4o2yr3kkw6thjn9/Abasi%2C_Mansoor_-_Optimist.gp5

Been playing it all morning =) All that's missing is the djents (most of you can figure those out just fine) and the sweeping middle section, which is just a combination of his new harp-technique-thingy combined with chords from earlier in the piece. This'll get you there till I can put the rest into the program. Last bit, please don't post this around until I have a chance to finish it, Thanks!


----------



## AugmentedFourth

Awesome tab! That song is super fun to play, nice job once again, glassmoon0fo.

Is there any way for me to like, stream the song so that I can actually hear the final version? Or is that totally illegal without paying Guitar World...?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I'm sure someone will leak it soon, but the way I see it, they intended those tracks as promotion for guitar world as thanks for their exposure on the cover, and I DO appreciate that GW is giving the genre it's due respect (IMO) so I don't mind dropping the 15 bucks for a year's sub and the songs. the tunes by weinman are awesome too. Asking Alexandria...they're on it  If you have it to spare, no reason why it wouldn't be 15 bones well spent


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Optimist Guitar Pro by Animals As Leaders @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Feel free to add drums or something, it's pretty bare other than the guitar riffs lol


----------



## Preacher

Damn, somehow i've managed to miss this thread until now, will try some of these once I get home from work (why can't I just leave when ever I feel inspired damnit!) starting with the CAFO one.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Made this using the Somnarium tab with some of my own fixes. Get to practicing yall, I want to see some more of these tunes out!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Here's another cover, done with my Optimist tabs. I havn't gotten the picking pattern for the middle section down yet, but the rest is legit so far. Hope you dig!


----------



## seek and destroy

You guys got me all jazzed on some AAL stuff so heres my attempt at the solo for An Infinite Regression. Now I just need an 8 string!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## KingTriton

Soo.. who's the genious that will be tabbing the new album out ?


----------



## Maul Pasvidal

KingTriton said:


> Soo.. who's the genious that will be tabbing the new album out ?



I actually made an attempt at that slap riff from The Woven Web. It's on a 6 string though, I don't have an ERG (yet). Haven't tabbed it out yet but I could post a video if anyone's interested.


----------



## Damo707

I've started learning kascade by ear.. It's hard to hear all the notes going on in the (verses) 
So far I've got the intro verse/chunky. the clean break under the first solo and the breakdown riff. Busy song and more parts to learn before I jump on the solos.


----------



## Damo707

"That riff" 



Maul Pasvidal said:


> I actually made an attempt at that slap riff from The Woven Web. It's on a 6 string though, I don't have an ERG (yet). Haven't tabbed it out yet but I could post a video if anyone's interested.


----------



## jbrin0tk

Just a "heads up," there is what seems to be a really good tab for "Another Year" on UG. It's for Guitar Pro. I didn't check to see if it was .gp5 or .gpx. Just thought someone might be interested.


----------



## TheShreddinHand

My memory is a little cloudy (at best) but are Tosin and Javier still using Drop E on their 8s for everything?


----------



## Svava

TheShreddinHand said:


> My memory is a little cloudy (at best) but are Tosin and Javier still using Drop E on their 8s for everything?



When I met him in Austin two weeks ago they were both in that tuning.

Except on Physical Education with that crazy Rick Toone guitar which... I will not try to understand right now ><


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Svava said:


> When I met him in Austin two weeks ago they were both in that tuning.
> 
> Except on Physical Education with that crazy Rick Toone guitar which... I will not try to understand right now ><



Thanks!!


----------



## octatoan

This thread needs a consolidated list of tabs.


----------



## insiren

Wow, this thread has really expanded since the last time I have been on here. I see Glassmoon has been at it still. I would love to collaborate again sometime soon. Anything still need work?


----------



## AugmentedFourth

insiren said:


> Wow, this thread has really expanded since the last time I have been on here. I see Glassmoon has been at it still. I would love to collaborate again sometime soon. Anything still need work?



It's insiren! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 

I think the stuff that needs work is:

Para Mexer (Oh man I'd like to see a tab for this bad boy)
TLYTAOQ
Air Chrysalis
Physical Education
Crescent
Espera
Mind-Spun

I could be missing something but I think that's it. Oh yeah... and the whole T.R.A.M. album, barring what I've already tabbed of Endeavor and what Will tabbed of Inverted Ballad. 

EDIT: Also have the intro chords for Seven Ways to Sunday from a while back. And on U-G: Haas Kicker.


----------



## insiren

Ok. Well I should probably start with the ones that are the most complete and work my way up from there. I have been out of the loop for some time now, but my technique for transcribing has grown far beyond what I was doing before. This should be a fun little hobby to start up again. Glassmoon, any suggestions of what you want to see improved?


----------



## octatoan

I found the .rar posted a few pages back, but the link is dead.


----------



## insiren

So I have decided to see if I still have what it takes to tackle these beautifully written tunes. I've started transcribing the intro of "Para Mexer", sounds amazing. I will post what I have in the next few days.


----------



## octatoan

insiren, could you please post a RAR of all the tabs you've posted before?


----------



## insiren

This is what i have transcribed so far. It is done entirely by ear without any visual cues, so you will have to figure out a better fingering for yourself. The notes and durations are there. I got a little lazy on the drums towards the end and just repeated a section. But I will get to that and the rest later. Please don't post this anywhere else until I find the time to finish it. Thanks!

Happy Learning
-Insiren


----------



## insiren

I also have plans to redo all the old AAL tabs once I am done with Para Mexer. Bring them up to date and clean them up.
Awesoham: Once I update them I will post them here. Shouldn't take more than a week.


----------



## octatoan

Mahn. 
brb transcribing for six string


----------



## insiren

At least 14 people have reviewed this tab, and only one has shown any type of appreciation. It really sucks, now I remember why I stopped doing tabs in the first place. It takes a lot of time and effort to transcribe these songs, a "thank you" would go a loooong way. Not sure if I will continue from here or not.


----------



## Khoi

insiren said:


> This is what i have transcribed so far. It is done entirely by ear without any visual cues, so you will have to figure out a better fingering for yourself. The notes and durations are there. I got a little lazy on the drums towards the end and just repeated a section. But I will get to that and the rest later. Please don't post this anywhere else until I find the time to finish it. Thanks!
> 
> Happy Learning
> -Insiren




dude, how. that's sick, very nice job!

now to locate a nylon 7-string...


----------



## NicholasThe8Stringer

Hi, I am new to this site. I don't have any guitar pro software of any kind but I am interested in learning the clean intro to Song of Solomon. Would someone be able to export the intro only as either jpg's or a pdf please?
Thanks, if you can.


----------



## StevenC

Khoi said:


> dude, how. that's sick, very nice job!
> 
> now to locate a nylon 7-string...



I recall reading somewhere that they used the Godin Multiac 7 string for that song.


----------



## AugmentedFourth

NicholasThe8Stringer said:


> Hi, I am new to this site. I don't have any guitar pro software of any kind but I am interested in learning the clean intro to Song of Solomon. Would someone be able to export the intro only as either jpg's or a pdf please?
> Thanks, if you can.



Behold.


----------



## slurringmermaid

Dude, insiren, a simple thank you just doesn't seem like enough. Maybe that's why no one has said it. No words to speak the gratitude. 

I can't play it, but it is definitely a sweet tab. 

What other tabs (not just AAL) have you done? I want to check them all out.


----------



## KingTriton

I got the sweet ass melody down in physical education but i cant tab it anywhere as for now, will do when i can and post it here so hopefully some1 can fill in something they got down etc


----------



## CosmoHack

ASTOUNDING Para Mexer tab.

I don't have any idea of how to play nylon string guitar, but this will be my goal for the next months.

Thank you.


----------



## NicholasThe8Stringer

Cool thanks for that


----------



## steinny

insiren said:


> At least 14 people have reviewed this tab, and only one has shown any type of appreciation. It really sucks, now I remember why I stopped doing tabs in the first place. It takes a lot of time and effort to transcribe these songs, a "thank you" would go a loooong way. Not sure if I will continue from here or not.



The Para Mexer tab is amazing--thanks for doing it! What is your process for doing such accurate tabs?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Hey homie! Been a while since insiren has been around, damn it was easier doing tabs with his I put and help. I don't do it as much as I used to, I typically just work the parts out for myself, but I know crescent, PE, and air chrysalis pretty well so maybe we can get those out soon if he's down. Holla at me man, I'm busy but it's exciting to see you back in the mix


----------



## wankerness

Is there an active transcription community ANYWHERE anymore? Ultimate-Guitar has basically no good feedback or communication and the site's interface makes next to no sense and strongly discourages being able to tell who transcribed what and what tabs got uploaded when, etc. Is there another site out there I don't know about?  I've been tabbing a lot of crap over the years but haven't uploaded any of it anywhere since ultimate-guitar took my name off all my old tabs from powertabs.net and posted them all on their site with no permission.


----------



## jollyjolly0

Niiicee. I've been looking for a tab to this song for a while now and i just found yours. Fantastic job dude. All i can ask is that you finish it up =p


----------



## Merge

I have a question, folks. Has anyone seen the tab for "Cafo", that was in the Sept. issue of Guitar World?? If so, how accurate is it?? Looking at the tab for the intro, and watching some videos of covers of the song, the tab seems a bit off. I can't play it, but I'm guessing some people on here can. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## octatoan

glassmoon0fo, insiren, wankerness: You people are seriously underrated. Here's to all of you for not tabbing shit out and posting YT covers of them without sharing.


----------



## akzshat

This tread.Where have you been hiding all this time. Finally!!! Serious tab and Vids  Good work all.
Anyone got around to tab the Crescent intro riff with the thumping?


----------



## octatoan

The tread was hiding under the tires.


----------



## bazdesh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUMwSTJ-nNU
random question - could anyone please try to tab out the part that comes in 1:27?


----------



## Burtallica

Resurrecting an old thread, but I've been trying to learn the main riff to Physical Education and this is what I've come up with so far. Am I even in the ballpark?


----------



## octatoan

Bump. I'm learning Para Mexer.


----------



## insiren

slurringmermaid said:


> Dude, insiren, a simple thank you just doesn't seem like enough. Maybe that's why no one has said it. No words to speak the gratitude.
> 
> I can't play it, but it is definitely a sweet tab.
> 
> What other tabs (not just AAL) have you done? I want to check them all out.



I have finally finished SikTh's "Death of a Dead Day" album. you can check it out here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...s/158240-sikth-tabs-oh-lordy.html#post4542366


----------



## jemfloral

insiren said:


> I have finally finished SikTh's "Death of a Dead Day" album. you can check it out here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...s/158240-sikth-tabs-oh-lordy.html#post4542366



insiren, a big heartfelt 'thank you' for all the effort in transcribing not only the latest (Death of a Dead Day) but also the ones earlier in this thread. Props!


----------



## insiren

jemfloral said:


> insiren, a big heartfelt 'thank you' for all the effort in transcribing not only the latest (Death of a Dead Day) but also the ones earlier in this thread. Props!



No problem what so ever, I actually get a huge kick out of hearing all of these songs in MIDI format lol. The computer can replicate a good amount of the song if inputted correctly (minus the tone)


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Insiren! Where you been man!


----------



## insiren

glassmoon0fo said:


> Insiren! Where you been man!



I have been around man! Had a kid, work, life has just been throwing be curve balls for some time now. How have you been?


----------



## Plancher

Reviving this old thread with a transcription of the first part of Ectogenesis from the new Leaders album. I'll probably do the full song eventually, this is just what I done so far today. Enjoy! 

Couple of things to note:

- The drums aren't 100% accurate. I'm not a drummer so I just transcribed the first four bars and copied and pasted to save the frustration of figuring out all of Matt's incredibly intricate parts.

- I'm a bit unsure about the rhythm parts, notably bars 13-16 and bars 21-24, but they're close enough for me.

- Pretty sure this song was recorded on a 9 string, which Guitar Pro doesn't support right now (of course as soon as they add an 8 string option now bands are using 9 strings )


----------



## KingTriton

Does anyone have something on Backpfeifengesicht, more specifically the part from 2:20 - 3:20?


----------

